# Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 18-22 Novembro 2007



## RMira (16 Nov 2007 às 10:48)

Reparem na unanimidade entre o ECMWF e o GFS. É bom de ver que os dois modelos apresentam esta situação até dia 26 (com pausa de 2/3 dias após o fenómeno que começa domingo) pelo menos com uma depressão localizada sobre a pensínsula ibérica e núcleos anti-depressionários no Atlântico e na Escandinávia.





Esta situação deverá levar a possíveis entradas de NW depois desta situação isto porque o Anticiclone do Atlântico deverá viajar até às caraíbas por uns dias mantendo-se em posição diagonal e permitindo que o nosso amigo Jet nos entre por Portugal a dentro causando  e .

Aguardando claro pela saída das 12Z parece que o povo tem razão no que toca a secas em Novembro 

E com um Calmex me despeço... 



Já agora deixo aqui este meteograma para figurar no compêndio do meteopt da minha cidade (Setúbal):





*P.S. Proponho que com base na saída das 12Z se abra um tópico para o desenvolvimento especial que aí vem...*


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Podes crer o meu deve tar igual  esta saida é execelente a depressão é que se podia descolocar gradualmente para baixo mas de maneira muito lenta vamos lá ver como a tipa se aguenta  _quero cheias_



Eu só quero chuva suficiente. Que chova bastante mas espaçadamente ao longo do dia ou dias. As cheias acabam sempre por afectar alguém e não me parece desejável. Chuva sim, cheias não...


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Nov 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*

MINISTERIO
DE MEDIO AMBIENTE
SECRETARIA GENERAL PARA LA PREVENCIÓN DE
LA CONTAMINACIÓN Y DEL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
LEONARDO PRIETO CASTRO, 8
E - 28040 MADRID
TEL.: 91 581 98 85
FAX: 91 581 98 46
INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
TEMPORAL GENERALIZADO DE LLUVIAS
Información elaborada el viernes 16 de noviembre de 2007
Después de varias semanas de tiempo seco, se espera que a partir del próximo lunes,
con la retirada del anticiclón, se inicie una situación de lluvias generalizadas en
prácticamente todo el país.
El cambio en la situación meteorológica será debido a la llegada de dos borrascas, una
procedente del norte del Atlántico y otra que desde el sur de Azores se dirigirá hacia la
Península Ibérica; la interacción de ambas facilitará la llegada de masas de aire
húmedo atlántico y lluvias abundantes a gran parte del país.
Las precipitaciones se iniciarán a últimas horas del próximo domingo, día 18, en Galicia
y se extenderán a partir del lunes a todas las comunidades peninsulares, siendo el área
mediterránea la zona de menor probabilidad de precipitaciones. También se verán
afectadas por esta situación las islas Canarias.
Las lluvias más intensas se esperan en las regiones del oeste, centro y sur peninsular,
durante el lunes, martes y miércoles, y serán de nieve en zonas altas del norte y centro.
El INM recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación
atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo
ello puede consultarse en su página web: www.inm.es


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 12:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*



Jota 21 disse:


> Eu só quero chuva suficiente. Que chova bastante mas espaçadamente ao longo do dia ou dias. As cheias acabam sempre por afectar alguém e não me parece desejável. Chuva sim, cheias não...



Sim daqui ás cheias me doa a mim a cabeça os solos estão sequissimos neste momento só á cheias em solos impermiáveis como o alcatrão com sargetas entupidas...eu já não oiço falar do transbordar dos rios desde a seca  isto quando a chuva aparece convem ser em muita quantidade porque sabe-se lá quando volta...


----------



## RMira (16 Nov 2007 às 13:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*

Aí estão as primeiras informações oficiais:



> Predicción General para España, próximos días
> 
> 
> DIA 16 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2007 A LAS 13,00 HORA OFICIAL
> ...



Fonte: INM


----------



## CMPunk (16 Nov 2007 às 13:53)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Bela run mete chuvinha para todo o país mas mais no sul do que no Norte não muda mais que eu não deixo, bom, tenho que limpar o pluviometro já deve ter uma família de aranhas lá a viver, e assim liberte-as antes que fiquem afogadas



Loooooool

Salva a aranhas salva, koitadas a morrer a fogadas, ainda fikam e extinxao.

Bem mas pessoal os dias tao a ficar mais frios e cheira me a chuva.

Vou dar uma olhada aos mapas GFS e ao Meteorogram.

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (16 Nov 2007 às 15:57)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Boas Pessoal!!

Eu bem me parecia ke na segunda e terça foxemos ter uns belos dias de chuva e trovoada.

Para mim hoje foi o dia mais frio deste mes aqui em Faro, tem feito algum frio desde manha ate agora, as temperaturas desceram muito. 

O Freemeteo.com mete alguma chuva e trovoadas na Segunda e na Terça, e especialmente vente até 71km/h.

Depois tive a dar uma olhada ao Meteorogram e vi que hoje vai estar uma noite bem gelada mas depois a menima ira estar assim alta nos dias de chuva. Vou meter aqui o Meteorogram de Faro para verem bem.







Bem agora acho que a chuva esta garantida. Vamos é começar a nos preparar por uma boa chuvita e umas trovoadas  e claro hoje um belo dia de Frio 

Cumps


----------



## RMira (16 Nov 2007 às 16:30)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Gostava de vos chamar a atenção para duas coisas que ainda não foram referidas:

- O Vento;
- A recirculação que está a acontecer na saída das 12Z.

1º O Vento:

Reparem nesta carta...uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras (reparem naquela intensidade de vento *em terra*!





2º A saída das 12Z está a dar a tendência para a depressão volta a debater-se sobre a PI após dia 22! É algo que no fundo pensei que pudesse acontecer mas como ainda estamos a muito tempo vamos seguir com atenção. Garantido está de facto que vamos ter muita água em todo o Portugal!


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 16:36)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Não sei, se conhecem o weatherbug a previsão deles para 3ªfeira para Faro é de chuva forte e vento a 78 km/h de sul/sudoeste, ai minha nossa lá vai a barreca ao ar., mais uma nota é só vejo gaivotas em terra desde ontem quer dizer algo


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 18:06)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*





Já começo a estar satisfeito com o que ai vem  por mim que as linhas expludam com o grafico á vontade.


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Nov 2007 às 18:30)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Olhos na TVE no programa España Directo...Daqui a minutos vai dar as previsões do tempo frio que se avizinha!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Olhos na TVE no programa España Directo...Daqui a minutos vai dar as previsões do tempo frio que se avizinha!



Para variar os espanhois estão enterrados em Neve


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Fonte: Instituto do Meteorologia
OCORRÊNCIA DE PRECIPITAÇÃO NO CONTINENTE

De acordo com as previsões elaboradas, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê o início de ocorrência de precipitação a partir do final de Domingo, dia 18, nas regiões do Litoral. Durante Segunda e Terça - Feira, dias 19 e 20, esta precipitação será por vezes moderada a forte e acompanhada de trovoada.

Parece que vamos tirar a barriga de miserias


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

*Chuva, por vezes forte, e trovoadas na 2ª-feira no Continente*

A chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, vai regressar ao Continente na segunda-feira, continuando como aguaceiros ao longo da semana, segundo previsões avançadas hoje pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 

Em declarações à Agência Lusa, o meteorologista José Duarte referiu que, na segunda e terça-feira, está prevista, para todo o território continental, «precipitação moderada a forte», havendo «condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas».

A alteração do estado do tempo deve-se à passagem de um sistema de baixas pressões.

De acordo com o meteorologista do IM, a chuva passará na quarta-feira a aguaceiros, que deverão manter-se ao longo da semana.

José Duarte adiantou que domingo será «um dia de transição», já que está previsto um aumento da nebulosidade e períodos de chuva no Litoral ao final do dia.

Começam a surgir as primeiras noticias na comunicação social


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

O GFS manda para Olhão 77.0 mm  cada run que sai mete cada vez mais precipitação e deixo aqui esta imagem do vento onde será forte entre o Cabo de Santa Maria(Ilha do Farol) e Vila Real de Santo António


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2007 às 02:03)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Só não percebo a história das trovoadas...O CAPE n indica potencial quase nenhum a não ser em algumas horas pontuais e no Sul do país..!De resto a chuvinha é qse dado certo e adquirido!


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2007 às 11:51)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

What's next? Yes Rainy Day On The Way!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Nov 2007 às 13:40)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Informação



Comunicado válido entre 2007-11-17 12:49:00 e 2007-11-18 14:00:00 

Assunto: OCORRÊNCIA DE PRECIPITAÇÃO NO CONTINENTE COM TEMPO FRIO




O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê que a próxima noite seja fria, semelhante à que tivemos hoje, com temperaturas muito baixas nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. As temperaturas mínimas deverão subir já na noite de segunda-feira, prevendo-se então uma descida da temperatura máxima. A precipitação deverá chegar a partir de Domingo à noite às regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se a todo o País na Segunda-feira. Esta precipitação poderá ser forte nas regiões do Centro e Sul e sob a forma de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro.



Data de edição: 2007-11-17 12:49:40


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Diferença subtil entre os modelos ECM e GFS mas fazem toda a diferença quanto ao frio. Enquanto o ECM marca uma entrada potente de NW o GFS não. Pode estar aí o porquê do Comunicado do IM sobre a queda de neve nas terras altas no Norte e Centro....

*Modelo GFS*







*Modelo ECM*


----------



## squidward (17 Nov 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

isto está-se a compôr, ja tenho saudades das trovoadas
e a Chuva que venha ela

ps- Se tivesse um bocadinho mais de frio gostava de ver Nevar outra vez


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



squidward disse:


> isto está-se a compôr, ja tenho saudades das trovoadas
> e a Chuva que venha ela
> 
> ps- Se tivesse um bocadinho mais de frio gostava de ver Nevar outra vez



É uma questão de esperares  ela este inverno até vai chatear...


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 16:22)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



> *TEMPORAL GENERALIZADO DE LLUVIAS*
> 
> Información elaborada el sábado 17 de noviembre de 2007
> 
> ...




Fonte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Nov 2007 às 18:26)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Antevisao Tempestade Açoriana no Sul;

 Pois segundo a carta de ventos GFS http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn548.png  a Tempestade Açoriana ira embater mais a sul sendo o Algarve e Alentejo os mais afectados principalmente o a zona entre as ilhas de Faro e VRSA em termos de vento onde se prevejo que ira ser fustigada por ventos constantes de 50 a 70km/h com rajadas superiores! Na Noite de segunda para terça;
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn608.png

Em termos precipitaçionais;

A chuva ira ser forte e pontualmente muito forte o que devera rondar no total acumulado entre Ilhas de Faro e VRSA entre os 80mm a 110mm no maximo;

E em termos de faiscas acredito que a trovoada nesta mesma zona sera moderada e que possa vir acompanhada de Granizo! 

Estado do mar:

Este sim é muito preocupante podendo a vaga atingir os 5.5m de altura  http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=1151  o que podera levar ao fecho total das barras Algarvias...

Acho que para o Algarve a situaçao é preocupante mas nada fora de normal por agora... So em termos de estado do mar o risco é extremo!!

Tenho uma duvida malta:

A tempesdade Açoriana nao tera caracteristicas SUBTROPICAIS???

https://www.nemoc.navy.mi...AtlN_EAtlan_Overview.jpeg

https://www.nemoc.navy.mi...AtlN_EAtlan_Overview.jpeg

https://www.nemoc.navy.mi...AtlN_EAtlan_Overview.jpeg

Aqui deixo estas fotos pela localizaçao e o formato da mesma para que metirem essa duvida!!

https://www.nemoc.navy.mi...AtlN_EAtlan_Overview.jpeg

E nesta ultima a SE dos Açores parece um embriao de um furacao!!  Ando ás aranhas


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*





ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR
La regeneración del Anticiclón de las Azores-Británicas se ha producido esta vez al norte de las Azores, por lo que absorberá al anticiclón de Greolandia, formando el domingo un pasillo junto con la gran borrasca polar que, a su vez, se irá descolgándose hacia latitudes más bajas, quedándose atrapada el lunes al sureste del Anticiclón, con un centro depresionario sitúado entre las Británicas y la Península.
La borrasca polar que hay ahora en las Británicas se descolgará al sur y se convertirá así en una Borrasca Fría Aislada que rozará el norte peninsular, interaccionado con una borrasca de origen atlántico subtropical, que será absorbida por la BFA, en forma de un frente muy activo que barrerá la península de oeste a este, afectando sobre el cuadrante suroeste.
La temperatura a 850hPa será de unos 2ºC a 850hPa en el norte o noroeste peninsular y de 10ºC en el sur y este peninsular.  Por otra parte, el núcleo frío a 500hPa rozará el NW, con una temperatura de entre -25 y -30ºC.

Predicción y riesgos
Se esperan nevadas entre débiles y moderadas cara la semana que viene restringidas en el norte o noroeste peninsular, a partir de unos 1300-1500m.
Se esperan chubascos moderados en el suroeste, localmente fuerte y ocasionalmente acompañados por tormentas, que se irán desplazándose primero de norte a sur y luego de oeste a este en la mitad sur peninsular.

KOKA's: Vigilad los chubascos del oeste y sur peninsular. No se descartan fenómenos severo asociados a posibles tormentas.

Fonte: El tiempo severo

Portanto, muita água no sul e trovoadas e neve no Norte


----------



## CMPunk (17 Nov 2007 às 18:34)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Boas!!!

Preparem-se pessoal, vem ai muita chuva, o céu aqui em Faro já começa a ficar preto. 

Pelo que vi no Radar no IM já choveu aqui no Algarve nas zonas de Lagos, Portimão.

No meteorogram da alguma chuva para faro, já é muito bom 






Pelo que vi no Freemeteo vai fazer vento até 60km/h. 

É verdade não é o meu amigo Algarvio que tinha de tirar as aranhas da cena de contar chuva?? Olha acho melhor arranjares uma caixinha, coitado dos bichos andarem ai a voar, nao vai ser la muito bom para as aranhas. 

Cumps


----------



## hurricane (17 Nov 2007 às 19:05)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

até que enfim que vem a chuva. Sinceramente aorava que nevasse outra vez aqui era tão bom! mas não me parece.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Nov 2007 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Boas Tardes...

Sinceramente nao me lembro de ver nada de parecido... Neste momento temos duas situações distintas a seguir:

1º Borrasca Polar: Esta borrasca ira afectar a zona Norte e Centro fazendo com que haja precipitaçao em forma de neve em cotas baixas que eu arriscaria cotas na ordem dos 700m a 800m no norte e cotas na ordem dos 1000m a 1100m na zona centro. A precipitaçao ira ser moderada no seu geral. Em termos de vento acho que nao sera nada de significativo na ordem dos 40km/h constantes nas zonas a litoral. Podera haver surpresas em termos de neve a cotas baixas;

2º Tempestade Sub-Tropical: Que irá afectar mais o Centro-Sul e o Sul do territorio em que a temperatura tende em aumentar principalmente no Sul do Pais. Em termos de precipitaçao sera forte e pontualmente muito forte o que causara o perigo de cheias apos esta seca toda!! No entado esta tempestade trara ventos de 50 a 70km/h constantes com rajadas superiores principalmente entre Faro a VRSA, mas no entanto a trovoada podera ser moderada, mas nada ainda de significativa.
A preocupaçao extrema volta-se para o lado da Costa Sul que podera atingir entre os 4m a 6m de Altura em termos de ondulaçao. Prevejo que o Sotavento seja o mais atingido por esta tempestade...

Isto claro é a minha opiniao , mas agora deixo a questao no ar:

O que acontece quando duas depressoes de tipo diferente chocam nesta situaçao em particular??


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;47021 disse:
			
		

> Boas Tardes...
> 
> Sinceramente nao me lembro de ver nada de parecido... Neste momento temos duas situações distintas a seguir:
> 
> ...




Ou uma delas ganha a corrida e a outra dissipa-se ou então aglomeram-se as duas e bummmmmmmm é agua que nunca mais acaba


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2007 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Não creio que seja para tanto. As imagens do metosat não mostram nada de extraordinário. Apenas uma depressão cuja passagem será rápida...


----------



## filipept (17 Nov 2007 às 22:12)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ou uma delas ganha a corrida e a outra dissipa-se ou então aglomeram-se as duas e bummmmmmmm é agua que nunca mais acaba



Os nossos amigos espanhões apontam para esse embate que a meu ver tem muitas possibilidades de vir a acontecer. O que também se pode criar são cilcogeneses... a ver vamos.
Era bom que as cotas de neve andassem baixas   mas pelas temperaturas a 850hpa desta ultima run acho um pouco dificil, mas que gostava, gostava


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



filipept disse:


> Os nossos amigos espanhões apontam para esse embate que a meu ver tem muitas possibilidades de vir a acontecer. O que também se pode criar são cilcogeneses... a ver vamos.
> Era bom que as cotas de neve andassem baixas   mas pelas temperaturas a 850hpa desta ultima run acho um pouco dificil, mas que gostava, gostava



Filipedt: Acho que as cotas de neve vao surpreender tudo e todos especialmente a norte que se faz advinhar temperaturas que mais parecem o polo norte 

Penso que as cotas no norte poderam abaixar ao minimo dos 500m devido ao efeito do vento!!

Acho que neste momento ainda esta tudo em preto, mas espero que depois seja tudo branco !!  Vai haver surpresas concerteza!!


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;47056 disse:
			
		

> Filipedt: Acho que as cotas de neve vao surpreender tudo e todos especialmente a norte que se faz advinhar temperaturas que mais parecem o polo norte
> 
> Penso que as cotas no norte poderam abaixar ao minimo dos 500m devido ao efeito do vento!!
> 
> Acho que neste momento ainda esta tudo em preto, mas espero que depois seja tudo branco !!  Vai haver surpresas concerteza!!



Explica isso... "abaixar ao minimo dos 500m devido ao efeito do vento"


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;47056 disse:
			
		

> Filipedt: Acho que as cotas de neve vao surpreender tudo e todos especialmente a norte que se faz advinhar temperaturas que mais parecem o polo norte
> 
> Penso que as cotas no norte poderam abaixar ao minimo dos 500m devido ao efeito do vento!!
> 
> Acho que neste momento ainda esta tudo em preto, mas espero que depois seja tudo branco !!  Vai haver surpresas concerteza!!



Completamente de acordo Tornado 

E depois da frente passar as temperaturas vão cair redondamente  e quem sabe a agua ate congela...


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Depois de semanas de pasmaceira parece que vamos ter acção


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Nov 2007 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Completamente de acordo Tornado
> 
> E depois da frente passar as temperaturas vão cair redondamente  e quem sabe a agua ate congela...



Sim Mario, acho que vamos ter apos esta situaçao partida para um Inverno a recordar mais tarde em termos de temperatura!!

aqui esta o exemplo http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif

Neste modelo Mesoescalar tudo indica a uma uniao entre o frio e o quente sendo que durante algumas horas esteja parada em cima da malta antes de seguir o seu caminho!! depoix da passagem quente um rasto de frio sera deixado para tras!! a malta depoix disto vai dormir com aquecedores na cama 

Muito bem visto


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Boas,

Reparem como o choque está prestes a acontecer, parece uma formação ordenada de ragueby 




[/

Nós estamos numa espécie de plateia, vai acontecer mesmo a nossa frente...

P.S: Tornado, espero que estejas correcto


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 10:32)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Isso vai trazer o quê? precipitação e trovoada?


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Bgc disse:


> Isso vai trazer o quê? precipitação e trovoada?



penso que acima de tudo vai trazer ar gélido


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Sim poderá trazer muita precipitação e algo mais, como tem vindo a referir o Tornado.


----------



## RMira (18 Nov 2007 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Os modelos não estão a lidar nada bem com a situação. Primeiro colocaram banheiras de água sobre Portugal, nos últimos dias foram retirando precipitação e hoje voltaram a colocar, assim como uma sequência de frentes a partir do fim de semana que vem (algo que tinha falado há uns dias que era provavel acontecer). Bom, o que vai acontecer a partir da madrugada de hoje penso que é uma situação de dificil previsão: chuvas, trovoadas, vento forte, mas até que ponto? Estamos no meio e é cá que se vai dar a colisão entre as massas de ar quente e frio e nesse momento meus amigos, penso que os modelos quando falam em +-30mm de chuva em 6 horas estão a ser muito optimistas pois será um choque com grande violência e com uma possível ciclogenese por trás que levará certamente a inundações em zonas urbanas, fortes trovoadas e... aí é que ninguém sabe 

Vou continuar a dar uma olhada nos modelos mas acho que o melhor é ir comprar umas galochas


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

O problema dos modelos, quanto a mim (e é sempre muito limitado devido ao meu fraco conhecimento), é que os modelos não estão a acertar com a zona onde se vão encontrar estas duas massas.

Airmass




Vapor de agua:




fonte:https://www.nemoc.navy.mil


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 11:50)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

neste modelo ve-se claramente o choque das duas massas:






A sub tropical ganha!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 12:05)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Completamente de acordo Tornado
> 
> E depois da frente passar as temperaturas vão cair redondamente  e quem sabe a agua ate congela...



Em Chaves já aconteceu isso de a agua congelar na superficie!!! Lembro.me de chover, mas congelar no solo, nas paredes, nos portoes e depois caiu uma bruta nevada! Mas não me parece que isso irá acontecer! As temperaturas vão subir e muito! No Accuweather ( vale o que vale) diz "frizing on surfaces" para Chaves! Oxalá estivessem correctos!!!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 12:26)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Evolução da situação:

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## I_Pereira (18 Nov 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Flaviense21 disse:


> neste modelo ve-se claramente o choque das duas massas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por esse modelo eu aqui em Aveiro vou apanhar o choque em cheio


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Chaves já aconteceu isso de a agua congelar na superficie!!! Lembro.me de chover, mas congelar no solo, nas paredes, nos portoes e depois caiu uma bruta nevada! Mas não me parece que isso irá acontecer! As temperaturas vão subir e muito! No Accuweather ( vale o que vale) diz "frizing on surfaces" para Chaves! Oxalá estivessem correctos!!!



Vão subir vão vão é subir á cabeça 

Isto vai ser o acontecimento mais maluco a que vou assistir desde que tou vivo e gosto de meteorologia.


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 14:46)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

O tempo já está a mudar, por aqui o vento intensificou-se com rajadas de quase 30 Km/h de WNW, e a humidade não desce com a subida da temperatura. É o fim da inversão térmica que tem gerado estas temperaturas tão díspares no nosso território. Em zonas como Mirandela ou Chaves as temperaturas mínimas vão subir mais de 10ºC.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Boas Pessoal!!

Bem eu nunca tinha assistido a um choque! 

Mas parece-me que o Algarve não vai levar assim com muita chuvada, acho que o Centro vai estar pior!

O Freemeteo está a colucar pouca chuva pó meu gosto, só 32.5mm. 

Axu isso muito pouco, devia ser mais. Vamos lá ver o que acontece. 

Mas o Meteorogram para Faro já mete 46mm 

É pena a minima aumentar, era muito bom fazer muito frio, chuver muito, fazer muita trovaoda. Uma grande tempestade 






Cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



CMPunk disse:


> Mas parece-me que o Algarve não vai levar assim com muita chuvada, acho que o Centro vai estar pior!
> O Freemeteo está a colucar pouca chuva pó meu gosto, só 32.5mm.
> Axu isso muito pouco, devia ser mais. Vamos lá ver o que acontece.
> Mas o Meteorogram para Faro já mete 46mm
> É pena a minima aumentar, era muito bom fazer muito frio, chuver muito, fazer muita trovaoda. Uma grande tempestade



É mais meu vizinho aqui para Olhão dá quase mais 3 mm do que em Faro


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 16:03)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Para este primeiro episódio o frio ficará às portas da PI...


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Nov 2007 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Mas entao afinal, posso ir trabalhar ou nao amanha? Seria muito pedir ao s. pedro pra baixar as cotas de neve? 

o IM nao alterou alertas? nao consigo aceder ao site... é sempre assim quando ha fenomenos mais extremos, a malta mete-se toda na net à espera de noticias... 
bem, espero que se cumpra o ditado: Não há fome que não traga fartura...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Precipitação a 30h segundo o GSF:







Precipitação para os próximos dias segundo o HIRLAM:





                          Fonte: © IMN

Pessoal limpem as Sarjetas


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 17:33)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Esses mapas do INM costumam ser muito certos, portanto desta vez o norte vai ter muita


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



filipept disse:


> Esses mapas do INM costumam ser muito certos, portanto desta vez o norte vai ter muita



Exactamente. Esses mapas são baseados no Modelo HIRLAM que é um modelo regional/mesoescala muito melhores que os modelos globais nas previsões a curto prazo. Aliás é para isso que eles existem, para previsões a curto prazo tendo em conta as especificidades locais.


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2007 às 17:54)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Brigantia disse:


> Precipitação a 30h segundo o GSF:
> Precipitação para os próximos dias segundo o HIRLAM:
> Pessoal limpem as Sarjetas



Acrescento uma animação dos dois modelos, ambos baseados em run's das 12z, a começar nas 18z de hoje e a terminar nas 12z de 3ªfeira.


*GFS*






*HIRLAM*


----------



## Henrique (18 Nov 2007 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Contudo o cenário previsto ja foi pior 
Como vai a comunidade meteo aqui do forum? tudo bem? 
Tenho estado a acompanhar o desenvolvimento da coisa atraves de voces, dos modelos e pelas imagens do Meteosat, mas não me parece muito propicio a tempestade e a fenomenos extremos, tenho a ideia de que não existe lá grande desenvolvimento da coisa e a pressão la vai baixando, mas muito devagar.
Existe alguma tendencia para a massa sub tropical ganhar força parece-me um pouco fraquinha . Espero que traga mais do que vento e umas chuvadazinhas miseráveis.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 18:16)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Henrique disse:


> Contudo o cenário previsto ja foi pior
> Como vai a comunidade meteo aqui do forum? tudo bem?
> Tenho estado a acompanhar o desenvolvimento da coisa atraves de voces, dos modelos e pelas imagens do Meteosat, mas não me parece muito propicio a tempestade e a fenomenos extremos, tenho a ideia de que não existe lá grande desenvolvimento da coisa e a pressão la vai baixando, mas muito devagar.
> Existe alguma tendencia para a massa sub tropical ganhar força parece-me um pouco fraquinha . Espero que traga mais do que vento e umas chuvadazinhas miseráveis.



relaxa... ela vai cair bem..


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Um cenário bonito...

(ps.- peço desculpa pela tralha na imagem mas nao conssegui tirar )


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Boas Pessoal!!

Eu Consigu aceder ao IM.

Aqui deixo os avisos deles.






O IM deu Alerta amarelo a quase todos os Distritos de Portugal e Ilhas por causa de Vento Forte a Muito Forte, Trovoadas Frequentes e Dispersas, Chuva Forte.

Atenção Pessoal porque esta festa começa ja a partir do Dia de Amanha

Cumps


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2007 às 19:58)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*

Começou a chover fraco aqui em Caldelas (Amares, Braga)

 

Temperatura: 11.8ºC
Humidade: 67%
Ponto de orvalho: 5.8ºC

Está bem pertinho de nós...


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 20:18)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



Senador disse:


> Começou a chover fraco aqui em Caldelas (Amares, Braga)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E aqui também (3km ao lado )


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



filipept disse:


> E aqui também (3km ao lado )



sabe bem ver uma chuvinha ao fim de tanto tempo


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 20:23)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



CMPunk disse:


> Boas Pessoal!!
> 
> Eu Consigu aceder ao IM.
> 
> ...



No distrito de Faro é só Vento Forte e Trovoadas que devem ser secas  que não meteram alerta de precipitação, já o INM colocou a província de Huelva para a chuva, vento e ondulação, tanto para amanhã (a partir das 18 horas espanholas) como para 3ª feira.


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Seguimento especial Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007*



spiritmind disse:


> sabe bem ver uma chuvinha ao fim de tanto tempo



de que maneira... principalmente aquele cheiro da terra molhada...


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2007 às 20:42)

A meteorologia esteve no Telejornal dos 3 canais generalistas de Televisão. 

O destaque foi para as previsões de amanhã, reportagem de algumas inundações e estragos na Madeira e Açores, e também as inundações na Grécia e Turquia.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Nov 2007 às 20:52)

Também vi. Coitada da Grecia, primeiro os incêndios, e agora as cheias a devastarem o país


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Boa noite a todos !
Espero que a nebulosidade entre depois das 6:30h, para que se possam registar temperaturas mínimas baixas e, logo depois, vir a chuva.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 20:54)

Skizzo disse:


> Também vi. Coitada da Grecia, primeiro os incêndios, e agora as cheias a devastarem o país



pois.. realmente nao tem sorte nenhuma... 

os Deuses do Olimpo andam zangados


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Nov 2007 às 20:57)

eheh! ja consigo ver o site do IM! vamos ver o k nos reserva!


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 20:58)

CidadeNeve disse:


> eheh! ja consigo ver o site do IM! vamos ver o k nos reserva!



amanha ou terça sempre podemos ver a primeira neve na nossa serrinha


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Nov 2007 às 20:58)

falei cedo de mais!  ta bloqueado outra vez... temos de esperar que a malta va pra cama e comece a esvaziar a net!!


----------



## Skizzo (18 Nov 2007 às 21:00)

CidadeNeve disse:


> falei cedo de mais!  ta bloqueado outra vez... temos de esperar que a malta va pra cama e comece a esvaziar a net!!



Eu vi, e era chuva moderada para todo o país


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 21:24)

9.4ºc


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 21:26)

Temperatura a rondar os 8ºC desde as 17:30, pressão a descer e já vai nos 1015 hPa, humidade ainda baixa de 56% mas a aumentar e vento fraco de SSW. O céu está completamente coberto. Acordo pro volta das 5:20, espero que nessa altura já esteja a chover.


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 21:33)

Por aqui nao ha volta a dar para as temperaturas descerem 14,1ºC
Ceu nublado, vento fraco mas nada de


----------



## hurricane (18 Nov 2007 às 21:33)

Finalmente já consegui aceder ao site. Sim eles mandam bastante chuva. Mas aqui no Juncal, Porto de Mós, Leiria ainda não está a jeito de chover. A temperatura ronda os 7º e a húmidade os 95%. Esta sim está alta deve ser o único sinal de que vai chover. 

Mas cá para mim não vai chover grande coisa. Eles fazem muito alarido e tal. Eu agora só acredito quando vir, que dizem?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 21:36)

hurricane disse:


> Finalmente já consegui aceder ao site. Sim eles mandam bastante chuva. Mas aqui no Juncal, Porto de Mós, Leiria ainda não está a jeito de chover. A temperatura ronda os 7º e a húmidade os 95%. Esta sim está alta deve ser o único sinal de que vai chover.
> 
> Mas cá para mim não vai chover grande coisa. Eles fazem muito alarido e tal. Eu agora só acredito quando vir, que dizem?



A sopa ainda está a fazer  amanhã de manhã já começa a ser servida...


----------



## hurricane (18 Nov 2007 às 21:38)

Espero bem que sim!


----------



## Zephyros (18 Nov 2007 às 21:49)

será que a montanha pariu um rato?

espero bem que não,mas eu já espero de tudo.

já agora,esta é a ultima imagem do meteosat,será que alguem pode explicar onde está a essa chuva tão intensa que está prevista?


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2007 às 21:55)

Zephyros disse:


> será que a montanha pariu um rato?
> 
> espero bem que não,mas eu já espero de tudo.
> 
> já agora,esta é a ultima imagem do meteosat,será que alguem pode explicar onde está a essa chuva tão intensa que está prevista?



entao tens ali a frente que esta desde frança a passar sobre a galiza, a separar as massas de ar.. essa ta a dar alguma chuva fraca no NW da peninsula.
a que nos interessa realmente é a massa de nuvens que esta a vir de W/SW e que se esta a desenvolver e avançar relativamente rapido para de manha estar bem em cima de portugal!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2007 às 22:04)

Sigo com *8,8 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 22:16)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos
Registaram-se algumas inundações e danos em veículos no Funchal devido às chuvas.
A chuva foi mais intensa no Sul da Madeira.






A situação actual de satelite com estimativa de precipitação, durante a noite deve chegar à Madeira mais umas células...


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

Zephyros disse:


> será que a montanha pariu um rato?
> 
> espero bem que não,mas eu já espero de tudo.
> 
> já agora,esta é a ultima imagem do meteosat,será que alguem pode explicar onde está a essa chuva tão intensa que está prevista?



Se calhar faltou-te o resto do "boneco"...


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

Boas Pessoal!!

As nuvens começam a chegar aqui em Faro, vamos ver se de madrugada já começa a festa, só sei que o vento vai subindo pouco a pouco, mais logo tá grande vendaval ai na rua.

Começem é a preparar as máquinas fotograficas e cameras de filmar 

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

Bem Rog tu ai é que tens festa que nunca mais acaba. Já á quantos dias a Madeira e Açores andam assim com mau tempo?

Pelo menos tem boa percipitação, aqui tamos mais secos que secos, mas pelo menos vais partilhar alguma chuva conosco 

Cumps


----------



## Zephyros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:24)

obrigado pelas explicações.

vamos ver se vai ser logo de manha,ou mais para a tarde.

já agora,aqui na minha terrinha estão uns simpaticos 6º


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem Rog tu ai é que tens festa que nunca mais acaba. Já á quantos dias a Madeira e Açores andam assim com mau tempo?
> 
> Pelo menos tem boa percipitação, aqui tamos mais secos que secos, mas pelo menos vais partilhar alguma chuva conosco
> 
> Cumps



É verdade
Embora os Açores já estejam nisto há várias semanas, com o "ciclone dos Açores"; na Madeira só começou ontem pela manhã. 
Mas só hoje já tive mais precipitação que outubro todo.
A chuva para aqui como para ai, nesta altura do ano é uma necessidade...

Até para nós que gostamos de meteo, a chuva é requesito obrigatório (claro acompanhada de trovoadas)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

Estou com 8.5ºC

Calorrrr onde andas pá?? 

Pressão 1011hpa nuvens ainda nespes.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Ja consigo aceder ao site de novo... lá está, a malta foi pra cama... 
Mas n vejo qualquer alerta de neve... não deve ser nada de especial...


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

Agreste disse:


> Se calhar faltou-te o resto do "boneco"...




E logo abaixo da Madeira vem amais umas células que irão novamente ensopar a Madeira


----------



## Zephyros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

penso que de neve não deve ser grande coisa,está prevista uma subida da temperatura minima,não se trata de uma frente polar,por isso não esperem grande neve.
o que vai acontecer é que as temperaturas maxima/minima,vão andar muito juntas.

seria interessante ver onde é que para o AA por esta altura.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ja consigo aceder ao site de novo... lá está, a malta foi pra cama...
> Mas n vejo qualquer alerta de neve... não deve ser nada de especial...



Ninguém está á espera de neve porque os modelos não indicam nada  mas ela vai cair em muitos locais e onde menos se espera.


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com 8.5ºC
> 
> Calorrrr onde andas pá??
> 
> Pressão 1011hpa nuvens ainda nespes.



O Calor estalou-se No Douro Litoral tenho *13,9ºC*


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:34)

Pois é Rog, a chuva faz muita falta, já algum tempo que não cai uma pinga aqui no Algarve.

Desta vez vem logo tudo, chuva, vento e trovoada. 

Será que o pessoal ja tirou as aranhas dos pluviometros???  

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

*Meteorologia aponta para vento e chuva forte*

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê para segunda-feira vento forte e chuva intensa, especialmente no Minho litoral, Estremadura, Beira Litoral, Beira Interior e Alto Alentejo, podendo ocorrer inundações, queda de árvores e aumento da sinistralidade rodoviária

Na sequência das previsões meteorológicas, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) activou o Estado de Alerta Especial de nível azul, que se prolonga até à próxima quarta-feira, recomendando a população a desobstruir e limpar sistemas de escoamento de águas como algerozes e caleiras, para evitar inundações, e a fechar portas e janelas, retirando objectos soltos que se encontrem nas varandas.

O piso escorregadio e a eventual formação de lençóis de água nas estradas devido à forte precipitação poderão originar um aumento dos acidentes de viação, pelo que a ANPC recomenda aos condutores que reduzam a velocidade e tenham cuidado redobrado.

Em comunicado, a Protecção Civil alerta ainda para o perigo de lareiras em locais fechados e sem renovação de ar, devido à produção de monóxido de carbono e ao risco de queimaduras e incêndios, e recomenda cuidado com os aquecedores, que podem provocar acidentes domésticos.

Tendo em conta as baixas temperaturas, que vão manter-se segunda-feira, a ANPC aconselha também o uso de roupas quentes e a protecção da cabeça com chapéus ou gorros.

De acordo com o IM, o território de Portugal Continental irá sofrer a influência de duas superfícies frontais que darão origem a uma forte instabilidade do tempo, com previsão de vento forte a muito forte, sobretudo nas terras altas onde as rajadas poderão chegar aos 90 quilómetros por hora, e precipitação intensa.

Os grupos central e oriental do Arquipélago dos Açores estarão igualmente em alerta devido à ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas.

Lusa/SOL

Eu hoje andei de volta da minha estação ela tá castanha do pó mas o pluviometro está limpo não havia lá bicharocos.


----------



## Zephyros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:40)

a protecção civil faz as coisas mais do que elas são,por qualquer coisa é um alerta amarelo.

afinal de contas eles tem que justificar o ordenado que ganham


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

JPS Gaia disse:


> O Calor estalou-se No Douro Litoral tenho *13,9ºC*



E bem instalado. Aqui já vai em 12,5 a menos de 1ºC da máxima de hoje...

A pressão já caiu para os 1007hPa


As bandas mais compactas parecem estar a entrar agora...


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

Bem Mário o IM já preve grande tempestade, mas nao se referiu ao algarve, ke estranho. 

Acho que o Sul tambem vai ser bastante fustigado pelo mau tempo.

Bem Mário ainda bem que nao tens lá bicharocos no pluviometro, senao coitados morriam afogados. 

Cumps


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Meteorologia aponta para vento e chuva forte*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê para segunda-feira vento forte e chuva intensa, especialmente no _Minho litoral, Estremadura, Beira Litoral, Beira Interior e Alto Alentejo_, podendo ocorrer inundações, queda de árvores e aumento da sinistralidade rodoviária



Esqueceram-se do Douro Litoral ou vai passar todo ao lado

Temp: 13,6ºC finalmente desce


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem Mário o IM já preve grande tempestade, mas nao se referiu ao algarve, ke estranho.
> 
> Acho que o Sul tambem vai ser bastante fustigado pelo mau tempo.
> 
> ...



Podes crer já chega bem nos amanhã andarmos todos a fazer glu glu 

Amanhã tá tudo em laranja  a fricção entre as depressões vai produzir muita agua.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

Zephyros disse:


> a protecção civil faz as coisas mais do que elas são,por qualquer coisa é um alerta amarelo.
> 
> afinal de contas eles tem que justificar o ordenado que ganham



Ainda assim é melhor por amarelo do que deixar a verde. Nos algarves são montes de casos em que os sr's do inm so souberam dos problemas no terreno quando alguém telefonou para lá. Não é preciso procurar muito. Basta recordar as cheias de 97. Também não tinha chovido nada nesse outono e a "coisa" veio assim de repente...


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 22:52)

Zephyros disse:


> a protecção civil faz as coisas mais do que elas são,por qualquer coisa é um alerta amarelo.
> 
> afinal de contas eles tem que justificar o ordenado que ganham



Não é bem assim.. aqui no forum sempre reclamamos é da falta dos alertas ou quando são dados quase em cima da hora. 
Existem critérios para lançar os alertas e esses são tidos em consideração pelo IM. 
Falando do caso presente, a Madeira e os AÇores estiveram e ainda estão em alerta amarelo, e se justificou pela intensidade com que caiu a chuva. 

O problema dos alertas é que são feitos por distritos, demasiado abrangentes para situações por vezes localizadas da meteorologia.
Um exemplo: Colocar um alerta amarelo para ondulação forte no Alentejo implica colocar em todo o Alentejo em alerta amarelo, mas só terá realmente interesse e impacto para quem vive no litoral.
Mas retirado isso, os alertas têm sido colocados com muito critério, e com sentido de responsabilidade, e a apreciação global é positiva.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:52)

Se elel chover o previsto, podem crer que amanha e terça estou tramado, a minha casa fica assim montinhu, e a estradinha que vai ter a estrada ja fica em baixo, e quando chove muito a estradinha fica toda inundada, ate dá para andar de barco, e os patos é que ficam contentes porque já tem piscina para nadar 

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 22:56)

Nisso tens razão Rog, ainda me lembro daquela grande chuvada no Final de Agosto que o IM metia os alertas muito atrasados. 

Desta vez fizeram bem avisar antes de acontecer as coisas.

Cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 23:08)

CMPunk disse:


> Nisso tens razão Rog, ainda me lembro daquela grande chuvada no Final de Agosto que o IM metia os alertas muito atrasados.
> 
> Desta vez fizeram bem avisar antes de acontecer as coisas.
> 
> Cumps



Claramente tardio, colocaram o alerta laranja em Agosto depois de ocorrer inundações

Previsão Estofex (alerta 1 para o Sotavento Algarvio):





DISCUSSION

Southwestern Iberia...

A stable frontal wave is initially located about 500 km west of southern Portugal and moves rapidly northeastward, reaching western France on Tuesday morning, when a second wave moves into Iberia. In vicinity of the waves strong low-level jets develop on the front's warm side with velocities around 25 m/s. The low level flow advects warm, moist and slightly unstable air off the Atlantic Ocean towards the Iberian Peninsula, that reaches the Iberian coast starting Monday late afternoon.
The strong shear suggests that embedded thunderstorms will likely include linearly organized lines and possibly a few mescyclones with an attendant threat of strong to severe winds, perhaps some large hail and a low tornado threat. The storms are expected to persist into the next forecast period.

Fonte: Estofex

Alguém possa explicar-me o que o Estofex quer referir-se quando diz mesociclones


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 23:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém possa explicar-me o que o Estofex quer referir-se quando diz mesociclones



Condições para a formação de tornados.



> *Una masa de aire caliente, al chocar con un frente frío, forma una poderosa tormenta y crea las condiciones propicias para un tornado. Estas masas de aire, denominadas climatológicamente, mesociclones. *
> 
> Al elevarse el aire caliente por el embudo, el aire frío que se encuentra alrededor ocupa el vacío. Esto genera un torbellino que jala con enorme fuerza el aire hacia el centro del tornado.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 23:13)

Bem me parecia que estava me a esquecer de ir buscar algo para colucar aqui, pois era os avisos do Estofex, bem parece que o Sul vai estar debaixo de fogo,

Prepara te vizinho

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

Formação de Tornados???? 

Bem isso já é serio, mas ainda me lembro daquela chuvada de Agosto que tambem se previa isso e nada aconteceu, vamos lá ver, mas até era bom porque nunca assisti a nada. Desde que nao me levaxe a minha casa 

Cumps


----------



## Zephyros (18 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

alguma vez foi colocado o alerta vermelho?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem me parecia que estava me a esquecer de ir buscar algo para colucar aqui, pois era os avisos do Estofex, bem parece que o Sul vai estar debaixo de fogo,
> 
> Prepara te vizinho
> 
> Cumps



Acho que nem o pluviómetro fica em cima da varanda, só espero se vier a ocorrer que seja no mar, oh vizinho se passar aí por Faro avisa-me que assim tenho tempo para fugir

Obrigado Rog, pela informação

Eu já assisti penso a um, nos arredores de Olhão, na casa de um amigo meu, e passado o medo, o susto, a admiração quando fomos à rua, nada ficou no sítio só a casa, porque o resto, árvores, muros, postes de telefone e electricidade,telhas, galinhas, etc.. ainda hoje estive com ele, e  falámos nesse assunto e aquele momento ficou marcado nas nossas vidas.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

Loooool

Vamos lá ver se aparece algo, ja limpastes o pluviometro?? É que se nao tirastes as aranhas de la coitadas vao morrer afogadas e depois vao voar pelo céu. 

Cumps


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

Zephyros disse:


> alguma vez foi colocado o alerta vermelho?



Sim, nos Açores aquando da passagem de um furação no ano passado, e em Portugal Continental devido a temperaturas elevadas, devido a ondulação forte e vento forte, são as que me lembro.


----------



## rufer (18 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

O alerta vermelho foi colocado o ano passado mais ou menos por esta altura quando caiu umas fortes chuvadas e vento forte. Mas apenas por algumas horas e com pouca antecedência. Lembro-me porque andei com a água a entrar quase em casa.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

Por acaso até houve grandes chuvadas nesta altura no ano passado, aqui a minha estradinha ficou super inundada, ate teve de vir os bombeiros esvaziar, o problemas é que eles chegaram  ali, viram aquilo e foram se embora sem fazer nada. 

Cumps


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 23:52)

Logo aqui ao lado, em Salamanca, é provável que neve. Preve-se precipitação e já vão com -3ºC!!


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 23:54)

Zephyros disse:


> a protecção civil faz as coisas mais do que elas são,por qualquer coisa é um alerta amarelo.
> 
> afinal de contas eles tem que justificar o ordenado que ganham



vocês falam por ter e por não ter, quando não colocam  nenhum alerta é pk não colocam nenhum alerta, quando colocam alertas é porque colocam  enfim deve ser só por prazer de criticar


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

Bgc disse:


> Logo aqui ao lado, em Salamanca, é provável que neve. Preve-se precipitação e já vão com -3ºC!!



Onde tiveste essa informação??Jizz...Eu vi agr d uma estação d alguem de la e indica 5ºC positivos!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

LOL, olha um politica/ correcto !!!


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 23:57)

weather.com


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

Bgc disse:


> weather.com



http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08202.html


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 00:12)

Lá está... -2ºC/-3ºC


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 00:21)

spiritmind disse:


> vocês falam por ter e por não ter, quando não colocam  nenhum alerta é pk não colocam nenhum alerta, quando colocam alertas é porque colocam  enfim deve ser só por prazer de criticar



poder criticar,mesmo quando não se tem razão,é um reflexo de que se vive num pais democrático,não achas?


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Zephyros disse:


> poder criticar,mesmo quando não se tem razão,é um reflexo de que se vive num pais democrático,não achas?



ninguém disse que não se podia criticar mas geralmente quando se critica algo ou alguém convém ter-se fundamentos e base de apoio para isso não achas  não é só criticar por criticar...

voltando ao tópico
bela imagem


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Zephyros disse:


> poder criticar,mesmo quando não se tem razão,é um reflexo de que se vive num pais democrático,não achas?



É isso, e todos aqui temos espaço para deixar a nossa opinião. 

Compreendo um pouco a que te referias, certas vezes não vemos o resultado dos avisos, e claro, os avisos por distrito, significa muitas vezes ter um alerta amarelo que por vezes nem chega a atingir 10% do distrito.. e isto dá um pouco de descrédito aos alertas.
Uma solução seria o IM criar outra forma de alertas abrangendo apenas os locais no territorio afectados, se é apenas 10% de um distrito, que então seja apenas essa parcela!


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 00:35)

Rog disse:


> É isso, e todos aqui temos espaço para deixar a nossa opinião.
> 
> Compreendo um pouco a que te referias, certas vezes não vemos o resultado dos avisos, e claro, os avisos por distrito, significa muitas vezes ter um alerta amarelo que por vezes nem chega a atingir 10% do distrito.. e isto dá um pouco de descrédito aos alertas.
> Uma solução seria o IM criar outra forma de alertas abrangendo apenas os locais no territorio afectados, se é apenas 10% de um distrito, que então seja apenas essa parcela!



isso já é outro assunto e também acho que tens razão talvez restringir os avisos a nível municipal seria o ideal mas isso requer um esforço de meios financeiros e humanos elevados 
e acabando com a conversa todos podemos dar as nossas opiniões como é óbvio mas quando se critica convém ter fundamentos para isso 
abraços


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 00:37)

spiritmind disse:


> ninguém disse que não se podia criticar mas geralmente quando se critica algo ou alguém convém ter-se fundamentos e base de apoio para isso não achas  não é só criticar por criticar...



Tem calma
Por vezes o criticar estes alertas, vem de situações que não correram tão bem no passado. O IM tem feito um esforço por melhorar a informação, e está no caminho certo, mas ainda tem pequenas falhas, e uma delas é o alerta por distrito.
Se durante uma semana o Alentejo está de alerta amarelo para ondulação, os do interior, ao ouvir em alerta amarelo ainda pensam que é mau tempo ou isso.. E estas pequenas coisas por vezes dão uma imagem um pouco distrocida dos alertas.


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

Rog disse:


> É isso, e todos aqui temos espaço para deixar a nossa opinião.
> 
> Compreendo um pouco a que te referias, certas vezes não vemos o resultado dos avisos, e claro, os avisos por distrito, significa muitas vezes ter um alerta amarelo que por vezes nem chega a atingir 10% do distrito.. e isto dá um pouco de descrédito aos alertas.
> Uma solução seria o IM criar outra forma de alertas abrangendo apenas os locais no territorio afectados, se é apenas 10% de um distrito, que então seja apenas essa parcela!



exato,repara;

situação de ondulação forte na costa ocidental,todos os distritos do litoral são colocados em alerta amarelo,agora vejam por exemplo o distrito de beja,que vai do litoral até á fronteira,em pleno interior.
será que colocar todo o distrito de beja em alerta amarelo por causa de ondulação forte é lógico?


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 00:42)

Zephyros disse:


> exato,repara;
> 
> situação de ondulação forte na costa ocidental,todos os distritos do litoral são colocados em alerta amarelo,agora vejam por exemplo o distrito de beja,que vai do litoral até á fronteira,em pleno interior.
> será que colocar todo o distrito de beja em alerta amarelo por causa de ondulação forte é lógico?



amigo eu compreendo e já dei a razão quanto a isso talvez avisos a nivel municipal seria o ideal mas isso requer meios humanos e financeiros que neste momento poderão não existir... já para não falar que os softwares estão assim concebidos pois cada distrito dá o alerta para o centro nacional e é dai que fazem o famoso mapa dos SAM, não é cada distrito que mete lá a cor que quer


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

para acabar com a polémica,e porque não há necessidade disso:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp

vejam e julguem.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 00:48)

Zephyros disse:


> exato,repara;
> 
> situação de ondulação forte na costa ocidental,todos os distritos do litoral são colocados em alerta amarelo,agora vejam por exemplo o distrito de beja,que vai do litoral até á fronteira,em pleno interior.
> será que colocar todo o distrito de beja em alerta amarelo por causa de ondulação forte é lógico?



Pois, não é muito lógico. Mas como a estrutura dos alertas assenta em avisos por distrito, os alertas para a ondulação implicam ter de lançar o alerta para o distrito todo. 
Em Espanha isso é ultrapassado por alertas de ondulação apenas na zona costeira.
Penso que pode ser por motivos práticos e também de mais fácil comunicação, nos média. Na internet outra estrutura seria desejável, mas não sendo possível, esta serve e faz os alertas necessários, e como disse, o resultado, tirando algumas situações pontuais, têm sido positivo!


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 01:02)

Cada vez mais perto, mais chuva e quem sabe trovoadas...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 06:12)

Tá a acordar  por aqui já caiu uma chuvita miuda mas nada de especial só foi apenas 0.5% da tempestade...estou com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2007 às 06:27)

Bom dia a todos !
Depois de 25 dias consecutivos sem chuva, está a chover por cá !
Pelos vistos, já choveu o suficiente.
A rua está completamente molhada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2007 às 06:51)

Continua a chuva fraca.
A temperatura é de *7,3 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 06:58)

Por aqui tambem já chove e está com tendencia a intenseficar-se  estou com 9.1ºC.

Já lá vai 1 mm...hehe já igualei o mês de Outubro.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 08:14)

O meu "penico" já facturou 2,6 mm. Cerca de 30% do que choveu em Outubro 

Venha mais...


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 08:50)

Por aqui também já choveu, pouco mas já deu para molhar a estrada.
A cerca de hora e meia ou talvez mais que já não chove., que venha a chuva em bastante quantidade 

Cumps,


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 09:11)

bom dia pessoal, aqui também chove finalmente
neste momento 11ºC


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 09:44)

estofex:
Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 19 Nov 2007 06:00 to Tue 20 Nov 2007 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 18 Nov 2007 20:17
Forecaster: GROENEMEIJER

SYNOPSIS

Monday at 06:00 UTC... a large vertically-stacked pressure area is located over the southwestern British Isles and is expected to move a bit westward during the forecast period. Gradually a poleward fluc of warm air is expected to become established east of a frontal zone stretching from western Iberia into France and northern Germany. Downstream, a ridge along an axis from Tunisia to Poland strengthens. A second major low presure area over central Greece is expected to move to southwestern Turkey. In its vicinity and to its south, scattered thunderstorms are expected. 

DISCUSSION

Southwestern Iberia...

A stable frontal wave is initially located about 500 km west of southern Portugal and moves rapidly northeastward, reaching western France on Tuesday morning, when a second wave moves into Iberia. In vicinity of the waves strong low-level jets develop on the front's warm side with velocities around 25 m/s. The low level flow advects warm, moist and slightly unstable air off the Atlantic Ocean towards the Iberian Peninsula, that reaches the Iberian coast starting Monday late afternoon.
*The strong shear suggests that embedded thunderstorms will likely include linearly organized lines and possibly a few mescyclones with an attendant threat of strong to severe winds, perhaps some large hail and a low tornado threat.* The storms are expected to persist into the next forecast period.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 09:50)

Por aqui já chove pontualmente com alguma intensidade...já registei 4 mm já superei Outubro  em 3 mm estou com 9.9ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2007 às 10:01)

Por aqui chove pontualmente com intensidade fraca. Valores de precipitação só os terei na hora do almoço, quando for a casa, mas suspeito que a coisa deve andar ainda mto fraca. Mas uma coisa é certa, os valores de Outubro já devem ter sido superados .
Cumprimentos

Vamos ver se a coisa melhora se não, passo por aldrabão na vizinhança


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2007 às 10:19)

Também já chove na Covilhã, sem grande intensidade, mas com 3.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, portanto a neve não deve andar muito longe...


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 10:20)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade em Vila Franca! Viram os modelos, voltaram nesta últida saída a colocar mais precipitação!


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 10:22)

Ja chove


----------



## T-Storm (19 Nov 2007 às 10:24)

Bom dia pessoal,

Aqui por Lisboa está algum frio...talvez uns 8ºC, e de manhã choveu pontualmente com alguma intensidade. Neste momento parece que está de noite, mas tb me parece não estar a chover. Vento é que nem vê-lo...tantos alertas tanta coisa e afinal até agora nada...


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 10:34)

*Animações do GFS e HIRLAM actualizadas (run 06z e 00z respectivamente)*


*GFS*




http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*HIRLAM*




http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 10:45)

Em Oeiras começou a chover às 06:00. Cairam 7.8mm até agora. De momento nao chove. Pressao a descer, agora 1005.5. HUM 95% TEMP16º


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 11:06)

Houve um bumm repentino na temperatura exterior estou com 14.7ºC pressão nos 1004hpa  e 7 mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 11:06)

Bons dias

Começou a chover moderadamente por volta das 5:30 da manha, mas por pouco tempo, e neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado com nuvens a virem de todos os sentidos.

O vento esta fraco de SW mas espero que ao inicio da tarde comece a ficar forte e agitação maritima seja maior.

A temperatura nao mexe e estão 16ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 11:23)

Aqui fica uma noção de como as coisas estão por aqui.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2007 às 11:30)

Bela foto.
Por aqui as condições estão a "melhorar", chove com alguma intensidade já à algum tempo(cerca de 1h). Mas para já nada de especial a registar.


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 11:34)

Vêm ali duas células muito interessantes  a chegar a Portugal!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 11:40)

mirones disse:


> Vêm ali duas células muito interessantes  a chegar a Portugal!



A imagem do radar é bastante interessante...as nuvens estão paradas por cima de nós agora apenas estão a crescer e a crescer 

Daqui a cerca de 1h30 a 2 horas a chuva retornará ás areas adejacentes e á propria capital.





A pressão está nos 1003hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 11:43)

Neste momento,

As nuvens andam malucas   Movimentação mais que cruzada, ate vão umas contras as outras!!

Neste momento o vento em VRSA ja sopra com alguma força!! Estou tambem com algumas abertas!


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 11:46)

por aqui neste momento já não chove a uns 30m, o vento ja ca anda


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 11:53)

Modelos Mesoescalares muito interessantes de se seguir:

MeteoGalicia
(precipitaçao)
http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/arps_00Z/hoxeg/pc.gif
(Cape)
http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/arps_00Z/hoxeg/cape.gif

GISMETEO
(precipitação)
http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif
(Temp_850)
http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif
(vento)
http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif

A coisa esta bem engraçada!!


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 12:07)

mirones disse:


> Vêm ali duas células muito interessantes  a chegar a Portugal!



Essas células metem respeito, mas ainda estão bastante longe, a norte da Madeira. Mais importante *para já* parecem ser as nuvens que estão a engrossar ao largo da costa.

*Precipitação 11:15 (estimativa por satélite)*





*Temperatura Nuvens/CB's  11:30*





*Visível 11:45*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 12:13)

Supostamente sao essas massas que se dirigem para o Algarve... assim espero!!  

Essa massa tende em engordar pelo caminho...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 12:15)

Pois é pois é e estão a ser alimentadas por uma mistura de ar frio e quente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 12:15)

Por aqui, algum vento, nada de chuva, céu nublado com nuvens baixas que já tapam as antenas no Cerro de São Miguel, é curioso, esta manhã quando ia no carro para Faro, ouvi numa rádio da região, que o Norte e o Centro vão ser os mais afectados, no Algarve vai chover mas nada de significativo, mas não é isso que mostra o Hirlam a partir de hoje até amanhã, inclusive amanhã com cerca de 20 a 30 mm para o Algarve, mas antes dão sempre 10 a 20 mm, eu tenho muita confiança no Hirlam, dado ser um modelo raramente falha


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 12:18)

Ta a chover moderado a mais de 1hora e com *13,5ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Nov 2007 às 12:21)

Olá a todos

E "viva" o mau tempo, que acaba por ser bom. O precioso líquido aí vem dos céus e já não era sem falta. Mas, o anticiclone que foi até às Caraíbas, será que gozou de férias curtas? Ou será que as férias foram aqui, o que bem me parece? Na imagem, relativa à previsão de superfície para a próxima 5ª feira (12.00 h) ele aparece já sobre os Açores. Contudo, a nordeste do mesmo vê-se uma perturbação que deverá dirigir-se para a Península Ibérica:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 12:27)

Isto está cada vez melhor 1002hpa e 16.4ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2007 às 12:31)

Olá! _Tive na Serra de Nogueira ás 10 da manhã...estavam 4º...sem chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2007 às 12:44)

Começou a chover em Bragança...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 12:49)

Agora no tópico correcto 

E vai uma rajada de *51,5 km/h*

Não para de aumentar...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 12:56)

*53,1 km/h*

Vão vendo a tag senão não paro de colocar post's 

Na costa já deve haver rajadas de 60-70km/h ou mais


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 12:59)

bons dias por aqui dia frio com muita chuva neste momento tenho apenas 4ºc daqui a pouco neva c na serra já deve estar a cair quase de certeza amanha já la vou tirar a prova dos 9


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 13:02)

Olhando para o radar!!!


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 13:12)

Temp. Nuvens/CB's






http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif

Radar





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 13:24)

spiritmind disse:


> bons dias por aqui dia frio com muita chuva neste momento tenho apenas 4ºc daqui a pouco neva c na serra já deve estar a cair quase de certeza amanha já la vou tirar a prova dos 9



Podes ter a certeza! é absolutamente impossivel andar na rua! sabs se ha registos de neve na guarda ou em qualquer parte da serra? digo isto porque a guarda não passa de 1,5º e as penhas tão com 0,8º!!! 

Pena que saibamos que a temperatura não vai descer o suficiente! ainda por cima pela altitude das nuvens estou muito pouco crente! pode ser que pela noite! como vives cá em cima, já sabes, fica à janela!  

abraço


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 13:26)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Podes ter a certeza! é absolutamente impossivel andar na rua! sabs se ha registos de neve na guarda ou em qualquer parte da serra? digo isto porque a guarda não passa de 1,5º e as penhas tão com 0,8º!!!
> 
> Pena que saibamos que a temperatura não vai descer o suficiente! ainda por cima pela altitude das nuvens estou muito pouco crente! pode ser que pela noite! como vives cá em cima, já sabes, fica à janela!
> 
> abraço



boas amigo conterrâneo na guarda sei que não está a nevar pois estou em contacto com pessoas que lá estão. na serra não sei mas acho difícil que não esteja quase de certeza que do túnel para cima está a nevar


----------



## filipept (19 Nov 2007 às 13:27)

Boas tardes,

Por aqui estou com 10ºc, pressão de 1000hpa e uma hr de 70%
Tem estado a chover toda a manhã, ás vezes um pouco mais moderado, outras vezes mais calmo. O vento não se tem feito notar muito.

De referir que a temperatura tem descido ao longo do dia, ás 8h da manhã tinha 12.6ºc


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 13:32)

spiritmind disse:


> boas amigo conterrâneo na guarda sei que não está a nevar pois estou em contacto com pessoas que lá estão. na serra não sei mas acho difícil que não esteja quase de certeza que do túnel para cima está a nevar



acredito que neva até mais baixo.. as penhas continuam com descida de temperatura, certamente devido à neve que deve ter começado a cair e a acumular. estão com 0º agora... pena que não possa lá dar um saltinho


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 13:34)

Alguns gráficos de algumas estações nesta região (Esteves, Hotspot, Fsl )





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMOITAMO1






http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBON2






http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 13:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Começou a chover em Bragança...


Boas, acabo de atingir a mínima do dia 7,1ºC. Continua a chuva e a temperatura está a cair


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 13:36)

Ha hipotese de nevar em Bragança?


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 13:39)

Bgc disse:


> Ha hipotese de nevar em Bragança?



Não me parece. Mas com a actual tendência poderemos ter os primeiros flocos em Montesinho e em Nogueira. Ao fim da tarde será possível analisar melhor a situação.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 13:39)

Venho só dar os parabens ao spirit pela sua estação substituir a EMA da Covilhã ! ainda bem que há malta que gosta disto! 
agora a sério, tá sem comunicar há mais de uma semana! alguém sabe pra onde posso escrever acerca disso? certamente já se aperceberam mas não custa a insistência...


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 13:44)




----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 13:44)

A estação do Fil (Vale Churido) registou uma descida de 2ºC numa hora e já vai com 6ºC. Naturalmente a chuva poderá ser a causa essencial desta descida, mas sinceramente não esperava temperaturas desta ordem durante o dia...


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 13:46)

Muito baixo mesmo para uma situação como a de hoje


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 13:49)

Bgc disse:


> Muito baixo mesmo para uma situação como a de hoje



é verdade tou com 4ºc


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 13:50)

Vince disse:


>




Que temperatura!!! Que células!!! Vai ser um embate violentissimo daqui a umas horas e, pelo que se vê mais células vêm atrás!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 13:53)

A estação do Minho de Melgaço já conta com *38,8 mm*

Não pára de chover por lá.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 13:53)

spiritmind disse:


> é verdade tou com 4ºc



A temperatura por aí está estabilizada? 
Aqui continua a descer...


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2007 às 13:53)

Continua a chover pela Covilhã, com 4.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Na serra deve estar a cair um belo nevão...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 13:55)

Brigantia disse:


> A temperatura por aí está estabilizada?
> Por aqui continua descer...



sim esta estabilizada tive a minima as 12:47 de 3.8ºc numa hora só subiu até aos 4.2ºc temperatura actual


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2007 às 13:57)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 
Pressão: 1000.2 hPa
Temp: 8.9ºC
HR: 95%
Precipitação (8:30-13:40): 10.8 mm/m2
Vento a rondar os 15.6km/h com rajadas de 26.3km/h

As imagens de satélite prometem.


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 13:59)

Eu quero é que prometam NEVE


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Pessoal da covilhã e de trás-os-montes, conseguem confirmar a queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das vossas regiões?


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:01)

Anoiteceu em Vila Franca 

Chove moderadamente...as células estão a chegar...ai ai...até a barraca abana


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:03)

bem a temperatura por aqui tb esta a descer!
creio que ao final da tarde vai haver muitas surpresas...


----------



## Senador (19 Nov 2007 às 14:06)

Aqui também chove moderadamente:

_*Temperatura: 9.6ºC
Humidade: 90%
Precipitação 24h: 19.1 mm
Precipitação 1h: 5.1 mm*_


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 14:07)

Eu tou fulo 

Vai passar tulo pelos flancos.


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:07)

mirones disse:


> Anoiteceu em Vila Franca
> 
> Chove moderadamente...as células estão a chegar...ai ai...até a barraca abana



Actualizo, chove cupiosamente em Vila Franca de Xira!!!  

P.S. De repente dezenas e dezenas de pássaros abandonaram as árvores todas!!! Que quererá dizer? Será o instinto do animal a dizer que vem aí algo?


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 14:11)

CMSAFF disse:


> Pessoal da covilhã e de trás-os-montes, conseguem confirmar a queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das vossas regiões?



Na EMA das Penhas Douradas estavam 0C às 12:00, pelo menos lá deve estar a nevar.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 14:11)

CMSAFF disse:


> Pessoal da covilhã e de trás-os-montes, conseguem confirmar a queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das vossas regiões?



COnfirmar. confirmar, não. só logo é k puderei dizer... mas kuase de certeza absoluta.. até porque axo que as temperaturas não sobem mais aki na cova por causa disso... digo eu...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 14:12)

CidadeNeve disse:


> COnfirmar. confirmar, não. só logo é k puderei dizer... mas kuase de certeza absoluta.. até porque axo que as temperaturas não sobem mais aki na cova por causa disso... digo eu...



sabes o numero do centro de limpeza de neve tou farto de ligar para números que não estão atribuídos


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 14:16)

Boas,

Agora por aqui parou de chover, tem estado a faltar a luz, mas não se houve trovoada.

Está a acontecer uma coisa que eu nunca tinha visto, ao mesmo tempo que chove (e mesmo sem chover) vem rajadas de vento quente, até está agradável estar na rua.

Não acham isto um pouco fora do normal???

Aquelas células até mete impressão (espero que venha aqui para a zona), a barraca vai abanar.

Cumps,


----------



## Senador (19 Nov 2007 às 14:19)

Não se esqueçam que existe um topico para isso que ainda n foi estreado este outono, logo que souberem de alguma coisa coloquem aqui:

"A que altitude está a nevar?" :http://www.meteopt.com/seguimento-meteorologico/que-altitude-esta-nevar-483.html


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 14:23)

spiritmind disse:


> sabes o numero do centro de limpeza de neve tou farto de ligar para números que não estão atribuídos



Só se fores o costa pais a mandar limpar as estradas pra poder abrir as pistas!  tanto quanto sei, não costumam atender... pelo menos eu n tenho tido sorte... experimenta a gnr e dizes que queres ir pra manteigas e não sabes se dá pra passar. . pode ser que eles te saibam dizer... ou entao dá um pulinho à placa ali à saída pra ver se já fecharam as estradas do maciço... 
o numero que tenho é este: 275 334 375, mas acho que há telemoveis...  as minhas connections ainda não chegam a tanto! 

abraço


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:23)

Olhem para as DEA, estão aí à porta!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 14:26)

Por aqui céu muito nublado está bastante vento 

Está chegando o vento tanto vem de norte como de sul.





Bem que podia crescer mais mas já é bom


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:27)

Actualizo, começou a trovejar e primeiro sinal de luz abaixo!!!


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 14:27)

O SCM que está entre a Madeira e Portugal já aparece parcialmente no visível do SAT24.
Cuidado com o bicho...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:28)

isto nao e normal de todo!as temperaturas no norte tao a descer a uma velocidade consideravel!

aqui no espaço de 2 horas desceram cerca de 4 graus ja vou com 9.5 e o vento ja se faz sentir...


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 14:32)

Charlie Moreira acabo de confirmar os teus valores de temperatura!Vim agora para casa do Estadio do Dragao (comprar bilhetes p o que espero ser a nossa qualificação!!) e a temperatura do carro nao subiu dos 9,5ºC!E eu moro numa zona onde a temperatura deveria ser maior, pois já é bem pertinho do mar!Cheguei a ter 9ºC na zona das Antas!


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 14:33)

Agarrem no carro e vão dar uma olhadela, tiram fotos e metem aqui  Que dizem? (que me dera poder fazer isso)


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 14:37)

Aqui de normal não tem nada, esta um vento quente, fortes rajadas de vento, voltou a chover mas muito instável (tanto chove muito forte como chove fraco) e a realçar que vem uma coluna de nuvens bem negras e muito ameaçadoras a chegar 

Vince esse SCM que está a caminho pode vir para a zona oeste??

Cumps


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Nov 2007 às 14:37)

esta mesmo a baixar....
pessoal das terras altas que se cuide ainda vao ter surpresas...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 14:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> esta mesmo a baixar....
> pessoal das terras altas que se cuide ainda vao ter surpresas...



a estação já esteve a apitar com alerta de tempestade  neste momento 3.8 com 1001hpa a descer isto está a compor-se


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2007 às 14:41)

Por aqui, há minutos, +6,0ºC e chuva de pingas "grossas"!

Lá pra serra deve ser neve!!

Alguém  que dê um pulinho á Sanabria, ao alto de Escuredo (1900mts).
Tem estrada de alcatrão até lá

Tirem fotos


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 14:45)

eh pah, desintupam lá o site do IM ! temperatura -0.3º  e precipitaçao 6.4mm nas penhas douradas: creio k neve! lol... o primeiro a ir lá acima fica com o regalo de ser o primeiro do forum a ver neve este ano! 
 se o meu carro n tivesse na oficina, tava lá batido!


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 14:47)

onde viste esses dados das penhas da saude?


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 14:48)

CidadeNeve disse:


> eh pah, desintupam lá o site do IM ! temperatura -0.3º  e precipitaçao 6.4mm nas penhas da saúde: creio k neve! lol... o primeiro a ir lá acima fica com o regalo de ser o primeiro do forum a ver neve este ano!
> se o meu carro n tivesse na oficina, tava lá batido!



Epa não falhem connosco , pede boleia a alguém..... não sei..... arranja-te, vocês que têm o privilégio de terem neve a poucos km de casa têm a obrigação de pelo menos disfrutarem dela e tirarem fotos para nós nos roermos de inveja.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 14:50)

Bgc disse:


> onde viste esses dados das penhas da saude?



sorry, enganei-me: queria dizer penhas douradas... já lá vou compor. embora não seja muito diferente o meteo duma e de outra...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 14:51)

CidadeNeve disse:


> eh pah, desintupam lá o site do IM ! temperatura -0.3º  e precipitaçao 6.4mm nas penhas da saúde: creio k neve! lol... o primeiro a ir lá acima fica com o regalo de ser o primeiro do forum a ver neve este ano!
> se o meu carro n tivesse na oficina, tava lá batido!



hoje com pena minha também nao posso la ir pois tenho de ir para castelo branco para as aulinhas mas amanha tou la batido isso de certeza


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 14:52)

Ai está...!


----------



## lsalvador (19 Nov 2007 às 14:55)

Tiagofsky disse:


> [img=http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/7963/26652373ir2.gif]
> 
> Ai está...!



O que ????


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 14:58)

Desculpem lá...Dei nó a meter a imagem aqui!


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 14:59)

storm disse:


> Vince esse SCM que está a caminho pode vir para a zona oeste??



Ele desloca-se para o continente, mas ainda demoraria umas 5 horas a chegar. Não sei se entretanto não enfraquecerá. Não faço ideia...

*Anim desde as 08:00*


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 15:01)

Tanto no radar como neste mapa de temperaturas é claro que as duas frentes estao a juntar-se um pouco a norte de Lisboa. Vamos ver no que dá esta mistura.

Por aqui é só records.

Ontem temperatura minima do ano.

Hoje rajada maxima do ano e pressão minima do ano.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 15:01)

quase quase que jurava pela minha vidinha que vi um floco ou outro a cair no meio da chuva  mas de certeza absoluta que isto é a fome a falar... e o frio é tanto que as lágrimas vêm aos olhos e nem dá pra ver muito bem  vou vos mantendo actualizados.. se nevar, ui uui, é a loucura!

spirit, viste alguma coisa?


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 15:03)

Vince disse:


> Ele desloca-se para o continente, mas ainda demoraria umas 5 horas a chegar. Não sei se entretanto não enfraquecerá. Não faço ideia...
> 
> *Anim desde as 08:00*



eu diria que se esta a intensificar amigo vince ;
temos de nos lembrar que as águas estão extremamente frias basta ver nas bóias


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 15:09)

Obrigado pela explicação Vince e HotSpot, lá que o bicho tem uma bonita cor, lá isso tem.

Neste momento chove muito muito forte, para, chove de novo, continua vento quente e o céu está a ficar cada vez mais preto. A trovoada anda no ar, já deu um trovão que até fez tremer os vidros.

Cumps,


----------



## GFVB (19 Nov 2007 às 15:15)

Boa tarde a todos.

Alcabideche com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros localmente fortes. Na minha área de residência (C. Caparica) o cenário é muito idêntico.

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Seavoices (19 Nov 2007 às 15:16)

Aqui por Lisboa a coisa tem passado um pouco ao lado. O início da chuva média/forte tem ficado mais a norte (100km acima, na zona de Óbidos e Bombarral)

Mas com as duas células que se aproximam, estimo que o final de tarde em Lisboa vá ser Muuuuuito complicado!

Vamos ver como a coisa se desenvolve!


----------



## rijo (19 Nov 2007 às 15:19)

Aqui em Queluz quase não chove...

Em Queluz e em todo o distrito de Lisboa parece que os únicos "estragos" são as folhas das árvores.

Muito trabalho terão os varredores...


----------



## T-Storm (19 Nov 2007 às 15:24)

rijo disse:


> Aqui em Queluz quase não chove...
> 
> Em Queluz e em todo o distrito de Lisboa parece que os únicos "estragos" são as folhas das árvores.
> 
> Muito trabalho terão os varredores...



É verdade...até agr chuva mta pouca mas quem passar na Av da Liberdade...meus deus! Tao a imaginar as folhas daquelas arvores todas no chao?? pois é...parece que os passeios são feitos de folhas!! é incrivel a "lixeira" que anda no chão! O pior e que se começa a chover forte e feio, aquele entulho todo vai bloquear as sargetas...


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 15:25)

Em Vila Franca chove torrencialmente há 15 minutos!!! Mas mesmo torrencialmente!


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 15:28)

Vince disse:


> Ele desloca-se para o continente, mas ainda demoraria umas 5 horas a chegar. Não sei se entretanto não enfraquecerá. Não faço ideia...
> 
> *Anim desde as 08:00*




vince, qual é o site para acompanhar essa situação?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 15:32)

rijo disse:


> Aqui em Queluz quase não chove...
> 
> Em Queluz e em todo o distrito de Lisboa parece que os únicos "estragos" são as folhas das árvores.
> 
> Muito trabalho terão os varredores...



Olá bem vindo ao forum rijo apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-19.html#post47470

Queluz está em peso por aqui  tal como Bragança e Setúbal.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 15:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olá bem vindo ao forum rijo apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-19.html#post47470
> 
> Queluz está em peso por aqui  tal como Bragança e Setúbal.



e a covilhã tb!a espera de neve pra por as fotos aki!


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 15:37)

bem aqui so se passa algo porque o vento ta forte, com cada rajada
avisto nuvens a oeste


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 15:38)

CidadeNeve disse:


> e a covilhã tb!a espera de neve pra por as fotos aki!



ora nem mais


----------



## Henrique (19 Nov 2007 às 15:40)

O céu está preto por aqui não tarda da um trovão e começa a chuver brutalmente XD
Ainda vi a bigorna da celula a chegar


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 15:44)

Henrique disse:


> O céu está preto por aqui não tarda da um trovão e começa a chuver brutalmente XD
> Ainda vi a bigorna da celula a chegar




agora olhei pra janela e assustei me, tá mesmo escuro


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 15:46)

mocha disse:


> agora olhei pra janela e assustei me, tá mesmo escuro



Aqui em Vila Franca também mas em dias de tempestade é normal porque o sol põe-se às 14h 

E em dia de festa continuam a cair record:

"Maior número de visitas foi de 113 em Hoje às 15:23."

PARABÉNS METEOPT, não só está vivo como está para as curvas!


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 15:51)

bem a torneira abriu
ja chove bem por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 15:52)

Hehe ai vem elaasss


----------



## GFVB (19 Nov 2007 às 15:55)

Aqui em Alcabideche acalmou um pouco. O céu ficou bem mais claro!

A ver vamos o que as próximas horas nos reservam!


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:01)

Reparem-me nesta imagem...

A enorme célula que ai vem tem uma forma assustadora...


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 16:02)

ela que venha, que eu estou sentadinha a espera, entretanto a chuva intensificou se


----------



## Senador (19 Nov 2007 às 16:07)

Utilizadores a ler este tópico: 37


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 16:09)

Senador disse:


> Utilizadores a ler este tópico: 37



é verdade... andamos todos xeios de fome! eu axo k vou lanxar! té já!


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:09)

Voltou a chuva a Vila Franca, não tenho meio de medir a precipitação mas certamente já choveu bem mais de 20mm de tarde!


----------



## squidward (19 Nov 2007 às 16:09)

Por aqui ja choveu bem, Houve momentos que ate entrou agua pela janela

Mas parece que vem ai algo que mete respeito


----------



## rijo (19 Nov 2007 às 16:10)

*Trovoada:*






*Satélite:*


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Nov 2007 às 16:11)

Segundo as imagens do Vince, poderemos ter aquelas células sobre o território já amanhã, a partir da manhã, num eixo SSW-NNE, passando por Lisboa e Bragança:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp  (Sgundo previsão do INMG para 3ª feira nas primeiras 12 h do dia -- Obs: não consigo inserir a imagem aqui)






Correspondente a uma frente fria que apresenta essa orientação


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 16:13)

tb ja lanchava, mas a cozinha ta alagada


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 16:13)

mirones disse:


> Reparem-me nesta imagem...
> A enorme célula que ai vem tem uma forma assustadora...



O meu palpite é que ela vai dissipar ou enfraquecer bastante. Mas é um mero palite, pois não tenho conhecimentos nem dados para suportar isso. Apenas acho que é dificil ela manter-se por muito mais horas assim com tanta intensidade, pois já leva umas 4 horas de vida. Se se aguentar, seria mau sinal e poderia ser uma situação perigosa.


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:15)

Vince disse:


> O meu palpite é que ela vai dissipar ou enfraquecer bastante. Mas é um mero palite, pois não tenho conhecimentos nem dados para suportar isso. Apenas acho que é dificil ela manter-se por muito mais horas assim com tanta intensidade, pois já leva umas 4 horas de vida. Se se aguentar, seria mau sinal e poderia ser uma situação perigosa.



Vince, não percebo nada disso mas ela parece ter aspecto de um fenómeno tropical


----------



## redragon (19 Nov 2007 às 16:16)

Olá pessoal! Por aqui começou finalmente a chover com alguma intensidade!!!
Venha ela em força!!!!!


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Nov 2007 às 16:18)

rijo disse:


> Aqui em Queluz quase não chove...
> 
> Em Queluz e em todo o distrito de Lisboa parece que os únicos "estragos" são as folhas das árvores.
> 
> Muito trabalho terão os varredores...



 Boas! Até agora e exceptuando a parte da manhã entre as 8:30 e as 10:30 acho que tenho visto maior quantidade de folhas do que de chuva! É incrivel como estão os passeios em Caxias e em Sintra onde estive entre as 13 e as 14h. Não há prevenção e se por acaso calha a chover o que estava prometido é ver sarjetas entupidas e ruas transformadas em rios! Os serviços de limpeza das câmaras não ligam patavina ás previsões meteorológicas, depois, quando há problemas, aparecem nas televisões a sacudir a água do capote...
 Já agora uma pergunta: isto chove a sério ou não? quero mais, quero muito mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 16:19)

Ela que venha direita a Olhão ou a Faro, que isto só pinguinhas não dá nada, está algum vento mas nada preocupante, se não encher o túnel em Olhão, não é nada, o IM prevê vento forte e chuva forte para o Algarve até ao fim da manhã, por isso, se chover com a maré cheia temos piscina à borla amanhã


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:22)

Fonte: Weather Channel


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 16:23)

bem as nuvens passam a uma velocidade espetacular, ja escureceu novamente por aqui, la vem


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 16:24)

Boas, pela Madeira mantem-se a chuva e as trovoadas estão perto também de chegar aqui!
Por agora 17ºC
18,5mm ate ao momento desde as 0h


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2007 às 16:25)

Concordo com o Vince. O tempo de duração destes monstros  é infelizmente ou felizmente limitado. Mas se vier  cá estamos nós p registar.
Vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos revelam.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:30)

em montezinho deve estar a nevar! 



http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2737416&la=1


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2007 às 16:30)

Aqui em Faro o vento tem vindo gradualmente a intensificar-se .. mas chuva nem vê-la!!

Quanto a essa chuva que se fez entir na zoina de lisboa, setubal e barreiro .. penso que deve ser a famosa chuva forte que o INM previa que funcionaria até meio tarde no litoral dessas zonas e depois atingiria o alto alentejo.

Essa célula que o Vince dizia estar a cerca de 5 horas daqui creio que vai perder grande parte da sua formação!! Quando chegar a terra já deve ser uma nuvem normal.


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 16:34)

A cidade de Bragança segue com 4ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 16:36)

por aqui a temperatura aumenta!  já vamos nos 4,5º desde que a chuva abrandou!  e eu a pensar que era desta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 16:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui em Faro o vento tem vindo gradualmente a intensificar-se .. mas chuva nem vê-la!!
> 
> Essa célula que o Vince dizia estar a cerca de 5 horas daqui creio que vai perder grande parte da sua formação!! Quando chegar a terra já deve ser uma nuvem normal.



Não é nada, Aurélio vem direita a Faro e Olhão para nós termos festa, mau agora brilha o sol


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:37)

Estou a 5 metros de uma estrada e não a vejo 

Chove CUPIOSAMENTE novamente e carregada a forte trovoada!!! Que "bateca" de água tão forte em Vila Franca!!!


----------



## GFVB (19 Nov 2007 às 16:37)

Sai mais uma carga de água em Alcabideche!!!


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 16:42)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=1&gid=2738785


É possivel que haja uns flocos na Guarda !!


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 16:42)

escureceu brutalmente aqui, outra vez


----------



## nuno165 (19 Nov 2007 às 16:43)

por aqui tou com 999.0mb com tendencia para descer.
temperatura 11.0ºC 

vem ai chuva da pesada.

tas-se a pereparar.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 16:45)

A multicelula mantem-se e poderá chegar a terra dentro de 2 a 3h

imagem de satelite com estimativa de precipitação


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 16:46)

Há já 10 minutos que chove torrencialmente de seguida!!! Não quero precisar mas neste momento já deve ter caído mais de 40mm à tarde em Vila Franca de Xira, tem sido um fartote


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Nov 2007 às 16:51)

Em Caxias, só vento e uns borrifozitos de vez em quando. Onde estou consigo ver parte da Costa da Caparica do lado de lá do rio e parece que para aqueles lados chove bem. Esta zona aqui, Caxias-Paço D'Arcos-Oeiras, parece que está sempre mais protegida da chuva, infelizmente.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2007 às 16:51)

jpmartins disse:


> Concordo com o Vince. O tempo de duração destes monstros  é infelizmente ou felizmente limitado. Mas se vier  cá estamos nós p registar.
> Vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos revelam.




Olha que *não* parece estar a diminuir 


Vamos esperar


----------



## rijo (19 Nov 2007 às 16:53)

As nuvens aqui em Queluz estão a desaparecer... 

e a temperatura a aumentar:

*16:50 *
Temperatura: 17.7 °C  	
Pressão: 999.9hPa  	
Vento: Su-Sudeste - SSE 8.0km/h  
Precipitação: 0.0mm


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 16:54)

saida da ultima run para hoje ao fim da tarde


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Nov 2007 às 16:56)

Utilizadores a ler este tópico: 52 (26 membros e 26 visitantes)
Isto hoje é um fartote!


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 16:56)

Precipitação às 15h


----------



## josecarlos (19 Nov 2007 às 16:57)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha que *não* parece estar a diminuir
> 
> 
> Vamos esperar



É a primeira vez que escrevo por aqui, embora ja a muito ando a seguir o forum....
E concordo completamente...parece nao estar a diminuir de intencidade....quero ser optimista...vamos ter "porrada" e da grande para o principio da noite!!!!
venha ela!!!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 16:57)

Eu por aqui começo a ficar xateado  Parece que passa tudo ao lado 

Só 4,4 mm

Vamos ver com a celula grande se dá mais


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 16:58)

josecarlos disse:


> É a primeira vez que escrevo por aqui, embora ja a muito ando a seguir o forum....
> E concordo completamente...parece nao estar a diminuir de intencidade....quero ser optimista...vamos ter "porrada" e da grande para o principio da noite!!!!
> venha ela!!!



Bem-vindo ao forum


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 16:59)

impressionante! a temperatura subiu kuase um grau numa hora!  lá se vão as expectativas de neve... enfim, resta esperar pelas fotos la de cima!


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 17:00)

josecarlos disse:


> É a primeira vez que escrevo por aqui, embora ja a muito ando a seguir o forum....
> E concordo completamente...parece nao estar a diminuir de intencidade....quero ser optimista...vamos ter "porrada" e da grande para o principio da noite!!!!
> venha ela!!!



isto está animado, bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Snow (19 Nov 2007 às 17:01)

De acordo com os modelos é normal que a temperatura suba esta noite, mas amanhã, vai haver nova descida da temperatura, depois da superficie quente passar, ou estarei enganado?


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:01)

Para logo à noite, mais animação


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 17:02)

rijo disse:


> As nuvens aqui em Queluz estão a desaparecer...
> 
> e a temperatura a aumentar:
> 
> ...



Aqui por Queluz céu totalmente nublado olha que ainda vamos tar chuva e da pesada  estou com 17.8ºC 1000hpa.


----------



## nuno165 (19 Nov 2007 às 17:03)

site do IM com grande afluencia. lol

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/inicialAlternativo.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 17:06)

Rog disse:


> Para logo à noite, mais animação



Rog mais parece ser uma árvore de Natal, os R são trovoadas, agora o pinheiros virados ao contrário não sei o que são


----------



## byside (19 Nov 2007 às 17:11)

olá pessoal, sigo atentamente os vossos comentários, mas por favor, não se deixem levar pelo vosso intusiasmo cientifico, pois parece que alguns querem é ver um dilúvio. 
neste país em que a prevenção é uma palavra em desuso seria uma catástrofe.
calma.
cumprimentos


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Rog mais parece ser uma árvore de Natal, os R são trovoadas, agora o pinheiros virados ao contrário não sei o que são


triangulo significa aguaceiros 
os pontos chuva
e os R sim são trovoadas


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2007 às 17:12)

Boas,


Por aqui tem caído qualquer coisita  ...é aos bocados  mas quando toca, _toca benzinho_.

Ali um pouco acima tem estado melhorzito


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:14)

Localização de trovoadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 17:15)

Rog disse:


> triangulo significa aguaceiros
> os pontos chuva
> e os R sim são trovoadas



Obrigado Rog, não fazia a mínima


----------



## Mago (19 Nov 2007 às 17:16)

Boa Tarde
Temperatura de apenas 4,6ºC
21mm de precipitação desde as 00h
1002hpa


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:20)

Estimativa de precipitação por satelite às 16h45


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Nov 2007 às 17:20)

Aqui pelos meus sítios, em Lisboa, pouco tem chovido. Inclusivamente houve uma aberta nas núvens baixas e que deixou ver, por cima, uma camada cirrosa que, possívelmente, tem tendncia a adensar-se. Poderá ser o sinal que as tais células se aproximam. Neste momento, por cima de mim CEU AZUL , com uns cirrostratos que se aproximam do Oeste.
Bem, veremos o que vai dar isto para a noite...

Edit: Pelas imagens, as células formaram-se num amplo sector quente, altamente instável. É aqui que se costumam formar tornados.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 17:26)

Boas Tardes Pessoal!!

Bem este tópico está em grande, acho que bate o recorde de visitas, mas vamos ao que interresa.

Bem eu estou muito desiludido pois o tempo aqui em Faro não é o que gostava de ter.

O Céu está nublado, algumas nuvens pretas mas tem algumas abertas, chuveu um pouco de madrugada, e so voltou a cair umas pingas durante esta tarde, até os serros nem se viam.

Resumindo, choveu muito pouco aqui em Faro.

Estão aqui 20º em Faro, o Vento sopra de  Sudoeste a 23 km/h, a pressao está nos 1006 mb.

Não sei a certo quanto choveu em Faro mas vou tentar descobrir.

Tenho uma pergunta a fazer ao Vince e a quem percebe, acham que as nuvens que vem da Madeira vem ter a Faro ou vao bater mais ao Alentejo??

É que me parece que vao para o Alentejo.

Bem Vou agora mostrar uma imagem de Satelite do IM das 16h UTC.





Bem Pessoal esta imagem até mete medo, vejam só o que vem da Madeira Aquilo deve tar karregado de Chuva e Trovoada e Muito vento certo??

Agora Imagem de Radar das 16:30!





Quem tem sorte é o Centro e Borte que levam com a chuva toda, agora Algarve nada mesmo 

Alertas do IM






Todo o Pais está em Alerta Amarelo incluindo Ilhas. O Algarve leva Alerta pelo Vento até 50 km/h. Beja Tambem é Pelo Vento a 50km/h. O Centro Tem Alerta Amarelo Por Chuva Forte e O Norte é plea chuva Forte e Pelo Vento Forte que pode Chegar ate 90km/h.
Açores tem Alerta por Trovoadas Frequentes e Dispersas e a Madeira Por Chuva Forte, Ventos Fortes e Trovoadas.

Bem e agora vou tirar umas fotos do Tempo Aqui em Faro, e vamos ver o que nos Reserva.

Cumps


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:28)

por satelite


----------



## Ledo (19 Nov 2007 às 17:33)

Aqui fica uma foto que tirei às nuvens por volta das 3 da tarde, que dava a ideia de estarem a querer formar uns mammatus, ou então não... Mas não evoluiu disto!


----------



## josecarlos (19 Nov 2007 às 17:33)

o INM já mudou para laranja..... venha ela!!!!! venha ela!!!!


----------



## Snow (19 Nov 2007 às 17:34)

Alerta laranja para chuva e amarelo para trovoada nos distritos da zona centro.

Vem festa


----------



## T-Storm (19 Nov 2007 às 17:37)

O IM acabou de colocar os distritos do centro sul em alerta laranja devido á previsão de chuva muito forte!


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:37)

Ledo disse:


> Aqui fica uma foto que tirei às nuvens por volta das 3 da tarde, que dava a ideia de estarem a querer formar uns mammatus, ou então não... Mas não evoluiu disto!



Tem aspecto ameaçador.. poderá se desenvolver mais à frente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

Irra o Algarve não apanha com nada


----------



## squidward (19 Nov 2007 às 17:42)

por aqui já apanhei umas valentes trovoadas


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Nov 2007 às 17:45)

CMPunk disse:


> Boas Tardes Pessoal!!
> 
> Bem este tópico está em grande, acho que bate o recorde de visitas, mas vamos ao que interresa.
> 
> ...



Se me permites a resposta, penso que essas núvens irão passar na zona Alentejo-Lisboa e rumar para NE. Isto é o que me parece, segundo as imagens.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:48)

Tenham calma que chegará chuva a todos esperem pela vez!

Tenham em atenção que um alerta laranja é um aviso claro a risco elevado decorrente de precipitação extrema que pode colocar em perigo pessoas ou bens.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:51)

satelite mais estimativa de precipitação às 17h15


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 17:52)

Boas Pessoal!

Aqui tudo na mesma, nao á nenhuma chuva.

Mas que Raio, tou no site do Im e não vejo la alerta Laranja, Looool

Para estar em Laranja é por causa daquelas nuvens que vem ai caminho.

Vamos la ver.

Cumps


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2007 às 17:55)

O IM pós os Açores em Alerta amarelo com trovoadas, mas aqui onde me encontro ainda nao vi nenhuma. A unica coisa a salientar nesta tarde é as fortes rajadas de vento, aqui na ilha de São Miguel o que fez aumentar bastante a sensação de frio


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 17:56)

CMPunk disse:


> Mas que Raio, tou no site do Im e não vejo la alerta Laranja, Looool



Aqui esta o alerta:


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 18:01)

Notícias da serra...?? Apesar d a temperatura ter subido muito por la...!


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 18:02)

Rog disse:


> satelite mais estimativa de precipitação às 17h15



Pois acho que não vou apanhar nada aqui em Faro, mas fui a rua agora e está nuvens muito pretas a virem numa velocidade incrivel, acho que vem algo para aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2007 às 18:03)

Rog disse:


> Aqui esta o alerta:




Hum ... qual Alerta Laranja, não vejo lá nada aqui para Faro!!!!


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 18:03)

Rog disse:


> Aqui esta o alerta:



Que cena, o Algarve nao vai levar com nada, tanta espetativa e nada.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2007 às 18:04)

CMPunk disse:


> Pois acho que não vou apanhar nada aqui em Faro, mas fui a rua agora e está nuvens muito pretas a virem numa velocidade incrivel, acho que vem algo para aqui.



É normal que estejam muito pretas ... é quase de noite e uma velocidade incirvel é porque são nuvens baixas !!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 18:05)

Ena pá que grandes novidades ainda bem que estamos em laranja 

Está um ar extremamente abafado na rua já dá quase para andar de manga curta estou com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 18:09)

O meu palpite estava errado, o SCM não parece ter enfraquecido até ao momento, já se formou há umas 7  horas e já percorreu uns 600 km's. O alerta laranja é mais do que justificado.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 18:10)

Por aqui a primeira trovoada do dia. chuva moderada, 
total desde as 0h 32,3mm
16,1ºC
95%HR


----------



## grandeurso (19 Nov 2007 às 18:17)

Aqui, Caniço, encosta sul da Madeira vento muito forte e precipitação por vezes forte.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2007 às 18:20)

Aqui em Faro nem sinal de chuva, pena que essa nuvem (célula) não vir aqui para o Algarve !! 

Pode-se que ainda se forme outra, mas parece-me que essa nuvem vai passar a Norte de Lisboa !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 18:21)

Olá a todos!

Depois de um dia agitado de trabalho com assaltos e tiros à misturas mesmo em frente ao prédio onde trabalho! Cheguei finalmente a casa!

Lá se foi o frio! Mas demanha estava muito frio em Lisboa, em Frente ao Entreposto estavam 8ºC as 8h da manha!

Agora registo:

Temp: 18.1ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1001 hpa...

Venha mais!


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 18:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A unica coisa a salientar nesta tarde é as fortes rajadas de vento, aqui na ilha de São Miguel o que fez aumentar bastante a sensação de frio



É, aí nos Açores há ventos de assinalar, mas no grupo ocidental deve estar pior.

*Quikscat 16:46*


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2007 às 18:30)

Rog disse:


> satelite mais estimativa de precipitação às 17h15





*@ Rog,*


Qual é a origem deste "_boneco_", se possível ???


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 18:34)

Em Oeiras, Pressao e Temperatura estacionarias,  cerca de 1001 e  18º. Esta situaçao perdura já há cerca de 5 horas.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 18:35)

bem sigo agora com *16.9ºC* e algum vento

a pressão esta nos *997hPa*


----------



## rijo (19 Nov 2007 às 18:36)

Em Queluz apenas nuvens que passam. Nada de chuva e o vento diminuiu.

Mudanças de direcção de vento...


----------



## migueltejo (19 Nov 2007 às 18:38)

boas noites ppl,aki por Marinhais choveu bem com vento e trovoada,ja se esperava,agora tenho tado a ver essa grande mancha de nuvens e devemos ter algo grande agora pra noite,nota-se ke a temperatura tem subido um pouco,mas deve vir mta  e  tb,vamos ver o ke pra aki vem.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 18:44)

Por aqui a temperatura está assim  estou com 17.4ºC/17.3ºC á muito tempo.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 18:48)

O Freemeteo dava muita chuva para aqui mas nao vejo nada, voçes tem grande sorte, levam com a festa e eu fico com algum vento.







Aqui o Meterogram dá bastante chuva , mas ainda não vi nada.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 18:58)

Grande seguimento pessoal

Por aqui temperatura estagnada nos 6,1ºC, 1005hpa e a chuva acalmou...


----------



## Henrique (19 Nov 2007 às 18:59)

A situação esta a ficar grave :S vamos ter chatiecs com isto estou mesmo a ver


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

Boas. Por cá só começou a chover ao fim da manhã e neste momento não cai quase nada. Até agora recolhi 10,4 mm no meu pluviómetro. A temperatura neste momento é de 4,9ºC, que é também a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 8,4ºC às 3:29. A pressão está nos 1008 hPa e a humidade em 99%.


----------



## Henrique (19 Nov 2007 às 19:02)

Trovejou agora mesmo, isto vai ferver :S ai Mãe! te logo ate ter acabado o espetaculo nao posso perder um unico relampago


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 19:04)

Hmmmm.

Estou a ficar muito preocupado com esta situação. O pessoal aqui gosta de chuva e trovoada mas quando é a sério é a sério.

Vou avisar familiares e amigos para pelo menos estarem prevenidos.

Agravante para as zonas ribeirinhas, preia-mar por volta das 23H 

Temperatura a rondar os 18ºC desde o meio-dia

A pressão estava estavel há 2 horas mas agora mesmo começou a descer. Vem bomba.

1000,9 Hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 19:06)

Brigantia disse:


> Grande seguimento pessoal
> 
> Por aqui temperatura estagnada nos 6,1ºC, 1005hpa e a chuva acalmou...



Não ha registos de neve na zona de Montezinho/Sanabria?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 19:06)

Henrique disse:


> Trovejou agora mesmo, isto vai ferver :S ai Mãe! te logo ate ter acabado o espetaculo nao posso perder um unico relampago



Aqui já está a relampagar 

Estou com 999hpa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 19:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Estou a ficar muito preocupado com esta situação. O pessoal aqui gosta de chuva e trovoada mas quando é a sério é a sério.
> 
> ...



Confirmo! Pela primeira vez vejo uma pressão tão baixa nas minhas estações!

1000 hpa!


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 19:08)

Em Oeiras ouvem-se trovoes e há relampagos com alguma intensidade vindos do quadrante SW. TEMP mantem-se 18º e Pressao a 1001.


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 19:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Estou a ficar muito preocupado com esta situação. O pessoal aqui gosta de chuva e trovoada mas quando é a sério é a sério.
> 
> Vou avisar familiares e amigos para pelo menos estarem prevenidos.



É o melhor, eu já o fiz, disse a amigos e familiares para irem um pouco mais cedo para casa, para se certificarem que está tudo bem.

A preia-mar é de facto às 22:28, e as zonas ribeirinhas de Lisboa/Algês não se costumam dar bem com precipitação intensa e marés cheias. E o pormenor das muitas folhas das árvores arrancadas pelo vento e que enchem as estradas e que alguns foristas hoje relataram também é motivo de preocupação.


----------



## tomalino (19 Nov 2007 às 19:12)

já se ouve trovoada em Lisboa...


----------



## josecarlos (19 Nov 2007 às 19:14)

ja se veem relampagos por aqui...começou a cair gotitas.....


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 19:18)

Começou agora por aqui a cair as primeiras pingas 

Um relampago deves em quando...está mesmo calor de trovoada.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

Bem aqui ja ha alguns relampagos mas nada de chuva (por enquanto)

a temperatura anda aos pulinhos, tou agora com *17.1ºC* e a pressao esta nos *996hPa*


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

Por aqui acabou de passar uma célula com varias trovoadas, mas algo dispersas.
Deu apenas nas ultimas 2 horas 16,4mm 
desde as 0h conto com 48,7mm

16,8ºC
85%HR
1004hpa

A situação actual:


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Ops... correcção: começou agora a chover moderadamente


----------



## Maeglin (19 Nov 2007 às 19:22)

Aqui começou a chover e trovoada .... vai ser bom com praia mar a essa hora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 19:22)

Por aqui, relampagos a sul, vento esta a ficar forte!

999Hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 19:23)

Em Sintra não chove!!!


----------



## josecarlos (19 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

começou a festa!!!! ja olharam bem para o RADAR???????


----------



## Snow (19 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

Não vem aí nada bom! nada bom!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 19:26)

Porra, já ia faltando a luz 

Trovoada e ja começou a chover. Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:26)

Boas Pessoal!

Faro muito seco, nem uma pinga, céu muito nublado, mas nada mesmo, esta calmo.

Estão 20º, pressão de 1005 mb e vento 23 km/h.

Cumps


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 19:27)

Em Oeiras começou a chover com alguma intensidade. TEMP 18º e Pressao com tendencia de descida, agora 1000.5


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

Uma coisa é certa pessoal, voçes ai estão tramados, não sei a vossa Luz vai durar muito tempo, cá para mim á muita gente que vai ficar sem luz.

Cumps


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 19:29)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui acabou de passar uma célula com varias trovoadas, mas algo dispersas.
> Deu apenas nas ultimas 2 horas 16,4mm
> desde as 0h conto com 48,7mm
> 
> ...



A Célula é impressionante...cuidado  pessoal do Centro e Sul

Imagem da 18UTC da temperatura das nuvens




Fonte : © meteogalicia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 19:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Porra, já ia faltando a luz
> 
> Trovoada e ja começou a chover. Vamos ver no que dá.



Reafirmo! Por aqui nepes, nem chuva nem trovoes!!! Algum vento!


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:29)

Pessoal vejam só o radar. 






Tá tudo tramado, eu eu aqui na seca.

Cumps


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 19:30)

Boas noites pessoal;

Bem por aqui vai caindo algumas chuvas algo moderadas ao longo do dia mas nada de especial...

O vento tem sido uma constante com rajadas fortes e cada vez mais intenso com o passar das horas ja para nao falar no estado do mar que é com cada vagalho que ate mete impressao...

Penso que o alerta laranja a partir da meia noite estende-se ate ao Algarve!!

Por agora á espera da festa!!


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

Lol o Centro é que tem de ter cuidado porque aqui o Sul não vai levar com nada, só lá para o lado de Sagres, Aljezur e Lagos.

Cumps


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

Já está entrar em Portugal


----------



## adiabático (19 Nov 2007 às 19:32)

Confirmo Oeiras, começou há uns 20 minutos a trovejar com alguma intensidade e há uns 3 minutos a chover. Tentei tirar algumas fotos mas... Vou ter que descarregar os cartões (era óbvio) 

Muito gosto pessoal, este é o meu primeiro post. Inscrevi-me no fórum esta madrugada por causa deste "evento"  estou a gostar do espírito.

Abraços


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 19:32)

so pra dizer k ta mt forte a trovoada aqui vou encerrar o pc ate logo


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 19:33)

Por aqui chove com 13,1ºC

Byside- de que freguesia de Gaia es???


----------



## Snow (19 Nov 2007 às 19:33)

adiabático disse:


> Confirmo Oeiras, começou há uns 20 minutos a trovejar com alguma intensidade e há uns 3 minutos a chover. Tentei tirar algumas fotos mas... Vou ter que descarregar os cartões (era óbvio)
> 
> Muito gosto pessoal, este é o meu primeiro post. Inscrevi-me no fórum esta madrugada por causa deste "evento"  estou a gostar do espírito.
> 
> Abraços



Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 19:33)

Evolução da situação


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

adiabático disse:


> Confirmo Oeiras, começou há uns 20 minutos a trovejar com alguma intensidade e há uns 3 minutos a chover. Tentei tirar algumas fotos mas... Vou ter que descarregar os cartões (era óbvio)
> 
> Muito gosto pessoal, este é o meu primeiro post. Inscrevi-me no fórum esta madrugada por causa deste "evento"  estou a gostar do espírito.
> 
> Abraços



Muito bem vindo ao forum  contamos com a tua participação.

Aqui a chuva ainda está calmita o vento é que sopra relativamente moderado e relampagos á alguns mas ainda nada de especial.

17.4ºC e 999hpa.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Rog disse:


> Já está entrar em Portugal



Rog existe alguma possiblidade de a Bola de Fogo virar aqui para o Algarve?

Não sei porque mas parece que ela está a descer.

Cumps


----------



## redragon (19 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

bem, só espero que essa célula chegue aqui ao norte alentejano...ia ser lindo. já sei que por ai está a começar e bem forte!!!!! COOLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 19:37)

satelite e localização das trovoadas às 18h


----------



## tomalino (19 Nov 2007 às 19:37)

ja abriu a torneira!


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 19:39)

CMPunk disse:


> Rog existe alguma possiblidade de a Bola de Fogo virar aqui para o Algarve?
> 
> Não sei porque mas parece que ela está a descer.
> 
> Cumps



A parte mais activa desta multicelula dirige-se para o centro, mas o sul deverá ter também precipitação forte, mas não tanto como a zona centro e centro sul.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 19:40)

Mais uma Razao para o alerta laranja para o algarve nas proximas horas:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/12z.htm#

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif


VAI SER SEMPRE A BOMBAR


----------



## Maeglin (19 Nov 2007 às 19:40)

HotSpot ... a tua pagina foi-se ... falta de luz ?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 19:44)

Chuvada nesnte momento mas nada de espetaculo luminoso.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:45)

Vejam só a Bola Gigante a penetrar Portugal, isto é incrivel.


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 19:46)

Chuva forte em Oeiras rate variando entre 60 e 80 mm/h. Pressao 1000.0 a descer TEMP17º.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 19:49)

Bem parece que Faro vai ter festa.

Começa a fazer trovoada ao longe e parece que vai chover bastante, ja cairam umas pingas e parou logo. Parece assustador.

Alguem do Algarve online no Forum??

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 19:50)

Chuvadaaaaa  a este ritmo 12 mm por hora.


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 19:51)

13,0ºC e so chuviscos


----------



## squidward (19 Nov 2007 às 19:54)

ja choveu, mas n foi nada de especial, e vi alguns relampagos a SE (smp p/os mm sitios) e pelo radar aqui n devo apanhar quase nada, para variar


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 19:54)

Maeglin disse:


> HotSpot ... a tua pagina foi-se ... falta de luz ?



Voltei 

Foi a porra da Luz.

Novamente Online

Em 25 min vai em 7,8 mm

Máx: 72,0 mm/hora às 19:40


----------



## Hugo Santos (19 Nov 2007 às 19:55)

16º chuva moderada.
Já foi mais forte e já passaram umas belas trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 19:55)

Nunca vi tanta agua na vida


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 19:55)

Em Oeiras chuva abrandou para 10/20 mm/h. TEMP 16º.


----------



## Maeglin (19 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Voltei
> 
> Foi a porra da Luz.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo de volta  . Edp nunca nos deixa ficar mal


----------



## VAP (19 Nov 2007 às 20:00)

Boa noite a todos,

Pela Damaia (Lisboa) já chove muito bem e os trovões de momento pararam.

Espero q a minha UPS não me deixe ficar mal...


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 20:01)

bem isto esteve animado desde a minha partida  voltei por agora tenho temperatura mais alta 5.9ºc ar quente instalado  a chuva acalmou um pouco a ver se me toca alguma coisa do que esta a entrar neste momento pela zona de lisboa e setubal


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Nov 2007 às 20:03)

A seguir à aberta veio... a trovoada  e a chuva 

Edit: Para a noite deve piorar, segundo os mapas e as imagens, a não ser que haja uma mudança imprevista nas condições.


----------



## Redfish (19 Nov 2007 às 20:05)

Por aqui (Salir -Loulé), começou a chover e a temperatura tá bastante alta  e o vento não para de aumentar.
A trovoada começa a dar o ar da sua graça, mesmo aqui por cima.
Isto promete.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 20:06)

Imagem de satélite com estimativa de precipitação das 19h30


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 20:07)

O mais intenso parece ter sido a sul daqui. Mas ainda deu para ver algumas descargas e uma até deu para assustar. E finalmente chuva a sério, já nem me lembrava de como era


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 20:08)

VAP disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Pela Damaia (Lisboa) já chove muito bem e os trovões de momento pararam.
> 
> Espero q a minha UPS não me deixe ficar mal...



Bem-vindo ao forum


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 20:08)

Por Melgaço registei 40.5mm desde as 00h.
Temperatura actual 8.7ºC...
Pressão 998hPa.

Agora é a vez do Sul


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 20:10)

Bem aqui nao para de chover, e chove com bastante intensidade ja algum tempo 
*
16.0ºC*


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 20:12)

pessoal ai de Lisboa e arredores digam ai que impacto estar a ter esta borrasca  esta mesmo a passar ai


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 20:12)

Redfish disse:


> Por aqui (Salir -Loulé), começou a chover e a temperatura tá bastante alta  e o vento não para de aumentar.
> A trovoada começa a dar o ar da sua graça, mesmo aqui por cima.
> Isto promete.



Estas com uma grande sorte, aqui nao chove nada, deixei de ouvir trovoada.


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2007 às 20:12)

Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço registei 40.5mm desde as 00h.
> Temperatura actual 8.7ºC...
> Pressão 998hPa.
> 
> Agora é a vez do Sul



Dasse  não estava à espera que chovesse tanto por aí. Na estação da Portelinha deve ter chegado quase aos 100 mm. 

É a vez do sul e também já agora do interior norte!


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 20:15)

Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço registei 40.5mm desde as 00h.
> Temperatura actual 8.7ºC...
> Pressão 998hPa.
> 
> Agora é a vez do Sul



Tive um pouco mais 48,7mm desde as 0h
por agora chuva fraca, 16,2ºC e 89%HR
1005hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 20:15)

Chuva moderada mas trovoes nem 1!


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 20:15)

Animação IR das últimas horas


----------



## squidward (19 Nov 2007 às 20:16)

deixou de fazer relampagos


----------



## rijo (19 Nov 2007 às 20:17)

5 minutos de chuva apenas... em Queluz (em breve vídeos)


*Hoje à tarde*





*Às 20H00*


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 20:22)

Rebentou uma autentica bomba aqui ao lado. 

Ufa!

Continua a chover agora fraco. O pior já passou...


----------



## adiabático (19 Nov 2007 às 20:22)

Aqui em Oeiras (Santo Amaro) continua a chover MUITO e já voltou a trovoada...


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Por aqui chove fraco, faz relampagos e trovoada ta fraca.

Isto está fraco por aqui.

Cumps


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chuva moderada mas trovoes nem 1!



Segundo um amigo meu de Algeirão/Mem Martins, houve apenas uma grande descarga solitária na zona dele, mas chove com média intensidade há meia hora e já se ouvem sirenes de bombeiros. O mesmo cenário por aqui, muitas sirenes na rua.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 20:25)

Por aqui continua a chover e bem mas o meu pluviometro ainda está a "digerir" os mm porque é tudo tão rápido


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 20:27)

Estão a chegar Trovoadas!!!


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 20:27)

999hpa pressão  ta lindo ta a temperatura é que já sobe


----------



## squidward (19 Nov 2007 às 20:34)

acabou de trovejar agr mesmo


----------



## Henrique (19 Nov 2007 às 20:34)

Dois cortes de luz, umas quantas sirenes de bombeiros...chuva moderada a forte embora ja tenha abrandado, quanto à trovoada la cai uma descarga ou outra mas muito espaçadamente e o vento não é muito...esperava por pior


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 20:35)

Imagem de Satelite, a bola de fogo a quase toda em Portugal.





Mas que grande velocidade que ela se desloca.

Aqui vai a imagem do Radar.






Que ganda chuvada no Centro


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 20:38)

CMPunk disse:


> Aqui vai a imagem do Radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muito curiosa essa imagem de radar... parece vir embebida uma Squall Line




.


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 20:41)

Minho disse:


> Muito curiosa essa imagem de radar... parece vir embebida uma Squall Line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



minho nos é que não vamos levar com nada


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 20:43)

Não sei bem como descrever o que se tem passado em Setúbal há quase 2 horas! É um DILÚVIO!!! Já deve certamente ter caído perto ou mais de 100mm!!! É inacreditável, o vento, a trovoada e principalmente a chuva diluviana!

Depois disto:



> Mau Tempo
> 19-11-2007 18:46
> 
> *Inundações em vários pontos do país*
> ...



Fonte: RR


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 20:45)

spiritmind disse:


> minho nos é que não vamos levar com nada



Nem vcs, nem eu...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

mirones disse:


> Não sei bem como descrever o que se tem passado em Setúbal há quase 2 horas! É um DILÚVIO!!! Já deve certamente ter caído perto ou mais de 100mm!!! É inacreditável, o vento, a trovoada e principalmente a chuva diluviana!
> 
> Depois disto:
> 
> ...




Isso é só o começo de muita noticia  que ainda vai chover.

*Almada: Iluminação natalícia do Cristo Rei desligada depois de atingida por um raio*

Um raio atingiu hoje a zona do Cristo Rei, Almada, desligando a iluminação natalícia da base do monumento, inaugurada há dois dias, declarou fonte do Santuário à Agência Lusa.

A ocorrência deu-se por volta das 19.30, altura em que relâmpagos e chuva forte atingiram o concelho durante cerca de 30 minutos.

Apesar do apagão no local, nenhuma corporação de bombeiros foi chamada ao local, tendo sido confirmado que "nenhum cabo se soltou depois de atingido pelo raio".

A iluminação natalícia, a cargo da Câmara Municipal, foi inaugurada no sábado à noite e ilumina apenas a base do monumento, sendo que o Cristo Rei mantém a sua luz normal, a que está acesa todo o ano.

De acordo com o segurança de serviço no Santuário, o Cristo Rei mantém-se iluminado, visto que "apesar da energia vir do mesmo sítio, as fases são diferentes, tendo apenas uma delas sido atingida".

Durante a manhã de terça-feira, a iluminação deverá ser reposta, logo que o Santuário avise a autarquia do sucedido, o que não foi possível até ao momento.

Até Cristo ficou ás escuras...


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2007 às 20:52)

Em Oeiras (Nova-Oeiras) chuva practicamente parou (rate 1.5mm/h). TEMP mantem-se 16º, Pressao 1000.4.


----------



## josecarlos (19 Nov 2007 às 20:54)

acabou a festa..... ficamos a espera da proxima......


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 21:00)

bem parece k acalmou, nao parou de chover nem por um segundo desde das 19h e pouco


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 21:01)

Acalmou aqui também...agora só digo isto...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2007 às 21:14)

ESTREMOZ: Chuva e trovoada moderada desde as 20h00.







Falha de energia eléctrica entre as 20h00 e as 21h00. A todo o momento vou ficar novamente sem energia eléctrica e o contacto com a internet.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Nov 2007 às 21:20)

mirones disse:


> Acalmou aqui também...agora só digo isto...



pois... tambem aqui ja nao pinga. 
a bocado ainda chuviscava agora nem isso..


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 21:22)

Boas Pessoal!

Aqui em Faro chove não muito, o vento está a aumentar, já vai a 37 km/h.

Acho que vai começar alguma coisa.

Aqui deixo Imagem do Radar das 20:30.







Cumps


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 21:25)

A SIC bateu no fundo na previsão meteo! Só metem Porto, Lisboa e Faro no mapa!  Realmente deu m vontade de rir!


----------



## rijo (19 Nov 2007 às 21:27)

rijo disse:


> 5 minutos de chuva apenas... em Queluz (em breve vídeos)
> 
> 
> *Hoje à tarde*
> ...



[SAPO]0z9h398aiGAD8mwzMb2a[/SAPO]​


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 21:34)

Neste momento volta a chover bem em Setúbal!!! Xiii, vem o Outono todo hoje


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2007 às 21:42)

Porque será que em Bragança as nuvens agora dirigem-se de nordeste e à tarde era de sudoeste?


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 21:45)

Bem parece que vou apanhar um pouco de chuva daqui a pouco.






Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

Finalmente!!!!!!!!!! 

Começa a Chover Moderadamente, e Faz trovoadas que parecem ser canhoes a disparar.

Espero lá para a meia noite ter o Registo da Percipitaçlão que está a cair.

Cumps


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2007 às 21:51)

Aqui em Queluz ainda não me surpreendeu a chuva. Mas estou a gostar deste laboratório climático, ar frio polar a norte e ar quente tropical a sul, é pena que estas duas massas de ar se estejam a deslocar paralelamente, não tem havido grande interação. Se agora se formasse por cá um núcleo depressionário então aí é que ia ser festa, vamos aguardar.


----------



## rufer (19 Nov 2007 às 21:53)

Por aqui já chove desde as 8, embora sem grande intensidade. Mas já choveu bastante por volta das 6 e meia. Fiz uma viagem entre Benavente e Abrantes entre as 5 e meia e as 7 e tive de fazer o caminho quase todo a 60 kmh. Era a chuva que caía em alguns locais com grande intensidade e os lençois de água que em alguns locais pareciam rios.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2007 às 21:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Porque será que em Bragança as nuvens agora dirigem-se de nordeste e à tarde era de sudoeste?



disseste de nordeste! Bem isso é bom sinal, esse núcleo nuboso no centro do país poderá a vir a dar o tal núcleo depressionário que eu aguardava. Espectáculo

E vai entrar mais ar frio


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2007 às 21:56)

Sim de tarde vinham da Serra de Nogueira e agora vêm de Espanha e dá para ver bem, porque algumas são nuvens baixas que se deslocam a grande velocidade.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2007 às 21:58)

E a temperatura está descer e a sensação de frio intensifica-se...


----------



## nuno165 (19 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

a temperatura tem-se mantido estavel, agora começa a descer bem.


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 22:05)

Bom por aqui nos Olivais (Lisboa) choveu bem entre as 19h e as 21h, alternando com períodos de chuva com forte intensidade e outros de média/fraca intensidade. A partir das 21h tem continua a chover mas de forma fraca, embora de forma quase sempre contínua. A temperatura é que está bem mais alta (como seria de esperar) do que nas outras noites.

Já agora chegou a nevar no território nacional?


----------



## Luis Rosa (19 Nov 2007 às 22:09)

O bicho chegou a Faro, está a bater tudo com força, chuva torrencial, vento e trovoada.

Luis


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 22:10)

Porreiro que o Sotavento Algarvio é região portuguesa com menores níveis de percipitação e bem precisam dela!


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 22:13)

por aqui chove torrencialmente  7ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

Por aqui muito vento e algumas pingas, 

Raj_max 47km/h no Centro!!

Fiquei agora sem TV...

Esta perto


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

A pressão acaba para descer para 998hpa 

A chuva pouco a pouco está a chegar a todos os lados do país


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

La vai Monte Gordo ficar alagado, só espero que o Gilão em Tavira não passe das suas margens.


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 22:24)

Neste momento esta a chover moderado/muito forte, trovoada agora nem vela.
Por volta das 20:00 fiz viagem(em Auto-Estrada) entre Caldas da Rainha e Bombarral, da Delgada até ao Bombarral era a 60 Km/h tal era a intensidade da chuva.

Parece que a animação está a acabar.

Cumps,


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 22:25)

satelite mais estimativa de precipitação







Está a deixar Portugal


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

CMSAFF disse:


> Bom por aqui nos Olivais (Lisboa) choveu bem entre as 19h e as 21h, alternando com períodos de chuva com forte intensidade e outros de média/fraca intensidade. A partir das 21h tem continua a chover mas de forma fraca, embora de forma quase sempre contínua. A temperatura é que está bem mais alta (como seria de esperar) do que nas outras noites.
> 
> Já agora chegou a nevar no território nacional?



de certeza absoluta, dadas as temperaturas nas penhas douradas! amanha o spirit vai la e traz fotos!


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

muita parra e pouco uva.

em lisboa e na zona de setubal nada de anormal,chuva dentro do que é considerado razoável,grande parte da tarde até nem choveu,algumas trovoadas dispersas,e algum vento que não foge á regra de uma normal tarde de inverno,situação perfeitamente banal,incluindo as temperaturas que andam na média dos 14º.

se isto era razão para um alerta amarelo no pais todo,então estamos mesmo muito mal servidos pelo IM.


----------



## Snow (19 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

Zephyros disse:


> muita parra e pouco uva.
> 
> em lisboa e na zona de setubal nada de anormal,chuva dentro do que é considerado razoável,grande parte da tarde até nem choveu,algumas trovoadas dispersas,e algum vento que não foge á regra de uma normal tarde de inverno,situação perfeitamente banal,incluindo as temperaturas que andam na média dos 14º.
> 
> se isto era razão para um alerta amarelo no pais todo,então estamos mesmo muito mal servidos pelo IM.



Mais vale prevenir que remediar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2007 às 22:35)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem parece que Faro vai ter festa.
> 
> Começa a fazer trovoada ao longe e parece que vai chover bastante, ja cairam umas pingas e parou logo. Parece assustador.
> 
> ...



Eu...

Oiço bue trovoada ao fundo... a vir para ca, a cena esta mesmo assustadora, muito vento e nada de chuva....


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

Pessoal a tempestade chegou a Faro, está a chover a potes mesmo e fax trovoadas, é incrivel.

Veio tudo do nada mesmo. Nao tava a fazer quase vento nenhum e derepente veio grandes rajadas que as arvores quase voavam.

Está a chover bastante mesmo, queria ir á rua mas é imposivel.

Pessoal olhei para esta imagem que tirei da Universidade de Aveiro. É tipo GFS.
Podem dizer me de onde pode vir esta bola enorme??







Bem tava a meter esta imagem kuando a luz foi abaixo e depois voltou, mas que azar, a sorte é que o que tava eskrito fikou gravado.

Aproveitei e fui a rua filmar o estado da situação.

O enorme vento ja me fez um estrago, tinha uma bandeira de portugal numa cana bue alta e a cana partiu-se e caiu mesmo em cima dos fios do telefone. Dai a minha net ter caido.

Cumps


----------



## Luis Rosa (19 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

Zephyros disse:


> muita parra e pouco uva.
> 
> em lisboa e na zona de setubal nada de anormal,chuva dentro do que é considerado razoável,grande parte da tarde até nem choveu,algumas trovoadas dispersas,e algum vento que não foge á regra de uma normal tarde de inverno,situação perfeitamente banal,incluindo as temperaturas que andam na média dos 14º.
> 
> se isto era razão para um alerta amarelo no pais todo,então estamos mesmo muito mal servidos pelo IM.



Isto fez estragos na Madeira, e aqui ao lado os espanhois também têm alerta amarelo nas provincias que fazem fronteira com Portugal.

Luis


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Isto fez estragos na Madeira, e aqui ao lado os espanhois também têm alerta amarelo nas provincias que fazem fronteira com Portugal.
> 
> Luis




olha,na região de lisboa nada de mais,a unica coisa foi um relampago que caiu no cristo-rei,de resto...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2007 às 22:43)

De acordo! Frustração total! Alguma chuva nada mais!!! Espero ansiosamente situações de neve a cotas médias/baixas!!!


----------



## Luis Rosa (19 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

Zephyros disse:


> olha,na região de lisboa nada de mais,a unica coisa foi um relampago que caiu no cristo-rei,de resto...



Pois, agora que passou é fácil dizer-se que não foi nada , aqui em Faro também foi muito rápido, forte... mas rápido.

Luis


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

o pessoal estava excitado,não chuvia á um mês,andava tudo a pedir chuva,numa situação normal  seria considerado um dia de inverno como qualquer outro,neste caso a montanha pariu um rato,mas não era nada que eu não tivesse á espera.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> De acordo! Frustração total! Alguma chuva nada mais!!! Espero ansiosamente situações de neve a cotas médias/baixas!!!



Malta não pensem assim...a chuva até foi bastante boa visto que já não chovia como deve ser á 50 dias.

Vocês sabem bem como é a meteorologia é muito irregular tudo se pode intenseficar em menos de 1 hora como tudo se pode dissipar no mesmo tempo...neste caso foi uma questão de rota mas nada que já não estejamos habituados as coisas na costa portuguesa mudam muito depressa  para além de que temos sempre o senhor general AA a "roer os fios".


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Pois, agora que passou é fácil dizer-se que não foi nada , aqui em Faro também foi muito rápido, forte... mas rápido.
> 
> Luis




mas é que não foi mesmo nada,alguma chuva de manha,entre as 10 horas e as 3 nem uma pinga,depois caiu mais alguma mas nada de especial,voltou a deixar de chover e o ceu ficou até quase limpo(pode parecer incrivel mas é verdade),depois passado uma hora e meia voltou a chover,com alguma intensidade,alguma trovoada(pouca),de novo uma pausa na chuva e agora neste exato momento está de novo a chover,agora sim com alguma intensidade.

como vês,nada de anormal para a epoca do ano.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

E vai comtinuando a cair. *29,8mm* para já


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 22:54)

Zephyros disse:


> muita parra e pouco uva.
> 
> em lisboa e na zona de setubal nada de anormal,chuva dentro do que é considerado razoável,grande parte da tarde até nem choveu,algumas trovoadas dispersas,e algum vento que não foge á regra de uma normal tarde de inverno,situação perfeitamente banal,incluindo as temperaturas que andam na média dos 14º.



Mas tens dados concretos sobre o que choveu em toda a região ?
A situação pode ser banal para Outono ou Inverno, mas as primeiras chuvadas após tantas semanas sem água podem ser perigosas.



Zephyros disse:


> se isto era razão para um alerta amarelo no pais todo,então estamos mesmo muito mal servidos pelo IM.



Como outros já disseram ontem, os alertas foram mais do que justificados. O alerta era amarelo não era vermelho. Antes pecar por excesso do que por defeito, desde que não haja exageros. E amarelo não é exagero. 
E o laranja desta tarde também foi oportuno. Bastava olhar para a temperatura das nuvens para ver que poderia ser perigoso. 
Se não sucedeu nada de preocupante, excelente. Antes isso, do que suceder, e não terem ocorrido alertas...


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:55)

HotSpot disse:


> E vai comtinuando a cair. *29,8mm* para já



aqui no pinhal novo está mesmo a cair bem,a moita fica aqui perto,por isso calculo que esteja igual.


----------



## thunder-storm (19 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

boas...aqui por coimbra chove com muita intensidade desde as 9:30...e não parece vir a dar treguas...aliás..choveu praticamente o dia todo..com a excecpção do fim de tarde/noite...


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Mas tens dados concretos sobre o que choveu em toda a região ?
> A situação pode ser banal para Outono ou Inverno, mas as primeiras chuvadas após tantas semanas sem água podem ser perigosas.
> 
> 
> ...




bem olha,os dados que tenho foi ter andado pela zona de lisboa o dia todo,melhores dados que isso não tou a ver.

claro que são justificados,tudo aquilo que o IM faz é justificado,tal como a web page que até uma maravilha e funciona ás mil maravilhas cada vez que queremos alguma informação,o servidor é fantastico 5 *****


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 22:59)

Pessoal do Algarve e Alentejo tenham muita mas muita atenção a esta imagem!!






Decerteza que esta bola vermelha que é prevista para amanha é a bola que vem a caminho na imagem em baixo com um circulo.






Eu posso estar errado mas duvido muito, porque o IM preve muita chuva paraamanha e não é o unico site de meteorologia a prever. Por isso muita atenção.


Regiões do Sul
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas no Alentejo durante a tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) no Algarve até ao final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Algarve até ao final da manhã, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos para a tarde.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

Cumps


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 23:04)

Bom se de facto nevou (o que me parece provável) não sei se a mesma se aguenta até amanhã devido ao aumento da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 23:05)

Amanhã nas noticias só vão falar de inundações  a malta não se sabe prevenir e o estado tambem não ajuda em nada á prevenção.

Quando o IM tiver equipamento que não date de 1850 ai nós falamos de boa previsão meteorológica...maldito estado devia apostar mais em certos serviços básicos  pobre IM querem fazer o trabalho mas estão de mãos atadas.


----------



## Zephyros (19 Nov 2007 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Amanhã nas noticias só vão falar de inundações  a malta não se sabe prevenir e o estado tambem não ajuda em nada á prevenção.
> 
> Quando o IM tiver equipamento que não date de 1850 ai nós falamos de boa previsão meteorológica...maldito estado devia apostar mais em certos serviços básicos  pobre IM.



e com isto disseste tudo,plenamente de acordo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 23:11)

Cheguei agora de Faro da universidade do Algarve na Penha ai jazus que rebentou um trovão na sala de electricidade que ia morrendo de susto, bom no caminho para Olhão, vi muitos lençois de água na 125 e sempre bem iluminado com relâmpagos espectaculares, o meu pluviómetro registou 7 mm, uma nota as sargetas em Olhão e em Faro estão tapadas com folhas das árvores.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi de muita chuva e de trovoada durante algumas horas, embora não tenha sido muito intensa, de um modo geral.
Estão *14,6 ºC* e continua a chover.


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 23:17)

Continua a chover com *12,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2007 às 23:19)

Esqueci-me de referir fez uma grande rajada de vento ainda estava na universidade até assobiou, cantou e gemeu e a luz estava a experimentar as cenas, puffffff, na 125 é ramos de árvores, caixas de esferovite, e muitos outros objectos identificados, agora tudo calmo, mas vem mais, a rajada máxima de vento foi 75.6 km/h nesta estação em Faro http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/meteo/rta/faroport/meteo.htm.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

Olá a todos, aqui por Coruche, ainda choveu consideravelmente e trovejou entre as 19.30h e as 21.30h.

Por agora estou com 1001 Hpa, e 15ºc.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 23:24)

Vcs muito se queixam...Olha que nós aqui pelo Norte não apanhamos nadinha...!Chove um bocadinho, aqui e ali, mas nada digno d registo especial..


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

Boas,


A chuva tem caído moderadamente/forte desde mais ou menos as 21.00 com alguma trovoada (um pouco ao longe) à mistura.

A precipitação registada até ao momento foi de cerca de 30mm.

Temp. 13,9ºC
Humid. 95%
Pressão 1002hPa
Vento Raj. Máx. 36km/h S


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

*Acidentes atrás de acidentes*

A chuva forte chegou e com ela vieram os primeiros estragos de Inverno. Os acidentes na estrada devido ao piso escorregadio foram as consequências mais evidentes, mas a trovada e os relâmpagos chegaram ao Cristo Rei. Em Viseu, o dia foi trágico com a morte de dois cidadãos num despiste na A24. 
O acidente ocorreu pelas 15h00 numa altura em que «chovia com bastante intensidade», segundo disse à Lusa o adjunto do comando dos Bombeiros Municipais de Viseu, António Ribeiro. A carrinha transportava trabalhadores de uma empresa de electricidade da zona de Aveiro. O acidente ocorreu no sentido Lamego - Viseu, entre os nós do antigo Itinerário Principal 5 e de Soutulho. Segundo António Ribeiro, as vítimas mortais terão entre 30 e 40 anos. O sinistro fez ainda um ferido grave e dois ligeiros. Antes deste acidente, tinham-se registado nas estradas do distrito de Viseu outros quatro, que provocaram um total de cinco feridos ligeiros. 
Cerca de uma hora depois, desta vez no Porto, em plena Avenida Boavista, um automóvel despistou-se contra um poste, num acidente que provocou um traumatismo crânio-encefálico e amnésia na condutora e ferimentos ligeiros numa acompanhante. Fonte do Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica (INEM) disse à Lusa que o automóvel, guiado por uma mulher de cerca de 30 anos, embateu no poste ao tentar evitar o choque com um autocarro. 
Em Torres Novas, quatro carros caíram numa vala, que reabriu devido às fortes chuvadas e sobre a qual estavam estacionados. O coordenador da Protecção Civil municipal, Francisco Paiva, disse à Lusa que os carros tinham a roda direita estacionada sobre a parte da vala aberta para passagem de canalização de gás natural e que aguarda a colocação do alcatrão. «Os danos não foram maiores porque os carros foram deslizando à medida que as areias foram arrastadas pelas águas», disse. 
Mau tempo nas ilhas - A forte chuva chegou também às ilhas. Várias derrocadas provocadas pelo mau tempo desta madrugada de domingo levaram ao encerramento da estrada regional na zona da Encumeada, na parte norte da ilha da Madeira. Segundo uma informação divulgada pelo Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil madeirense, por solicitação das Estradas da Madeira, aquela via estará encerrada por 24 horas para realização de trabalhos de desobstrução e limpeza, estando prevista a sua reabertura no final da manhã de terça-feira. 
A Protecção Civil emitiu também um aviso relacionado com o estado do tempo na região, baseado nas previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia que apontam para vento a soprar moderado a forte, cujas rajadas nas zonas montanhosas poderão atingir os 90 quilómetros/hora e muita chuva, além da ocorrência de trovoadas. 
Nos Açores, o mau tempo levou a Sata a cancelar três voos entre as ilhas açorianas que afectou um total de 97 passageiros, disse fonte da companhia aérea. A mesma fonte adiantou à agência Lusa que até às 16:30 (mais uma hora no continente) foram cancelados dois voos entre a Terceira e São Jorge e uma ligação entre São Jorge e Ponta Delgada (São Miguel). 
Pelas 19h00 a chuva caiu com intensidade na zona de Lisboa. Um raio atingiu a zona do Cristo Rei, Almada, desligando a iluminação natalícia da base do monumento, inaugurada há dois dias, declarou fonte do Santuário à Lusa. A ocorrência deu-se por volta das 19.30, altura em que relâmpagos e chuva forte atingiram o concelho durante cerca de 30 minutos.

PortugalDiário


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 23:29)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Vcs muito se queixam...Olha que nós aqui pelo Norte não apanhamos nadinha...!Chove um bocadinho, aqui e ali, mas nada digno d registo especial..



Vocês esperem por Janeiro que vão ter o elemento branco aos montes


----------



## Henrique (19 Nov 2007 às 23:32)

Será que essa segunda celula que se aproxima ainda da um beijinho aqui pelos arredores de Lisboa?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2007 às 23:35)

Por aqui tudo na mesma. Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca agora. Mantem-se algum vento. 

Temperatura actual 13,9ºC é também a minima do dia


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 23:37)

por aqui continua a chuva.. desde as 19h
15,8ºC
96%HR
1004hpa


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 23:37)

Então Pessoal Niguem Fala do Que pode vir amanha??

Já viram o que se direge para aqui???

Imagem de Satelite das 23H.






Descargas Electricas das 21h á 00h.





Radar das 23H.






Cumps


----------



## nuno165 (19 Nov 2007 às 23:40)

por aqui 10.9ºC e 999mb a cair umas pingas

nada de especial


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 23:40)

Pois CMPunk essa coisa linda vai chocar conosco (centro e sul) lá para as 6h e mais 1000 ainda se formaram durante a noite afinal amanhã ainda é dia chuva para todo o país 

E a pressão está magnifica nos 999hpa e 15.6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Nov 2007 às 23:41)

A electricidade está a começar a falhar de novo... Será que ainda vem ai uma segunda vaga mais modesta?


----------



## nuno165 (19 Nov 2007 às 23:42)

amanha vem a segunda vaga


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 23:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois CMPunk essa coisa linda vai chocar conosco (centro e sul) lá para as 6h e mais 1000 ainda se formaram durante a noite afinal amanhã ainda é dia chuva para todo o país
> 
> E a pressão está magnifica nos 999hpa e 15.6ºC.



Eu tenho para mim que a segunda bola vai chegar antes das 6 da manha, e talvez se pode formar outra bola e vir amanha de manha.

Cumps


----------



## thunder-storm (19 Nov 2007 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Amanhã nas noticias só vão falar de inundações  a malta não se sabe prevenir e o estado tambem não ajuda em nada á prevenção.
> 
> Quando o IM tiver equipamento que não date de 1850 ai nós falamos de boa previsão meteorológica...maldito estado devia apostar mais em certos serviços básicos  pobre IM querem fazer o trabalho mas estão de mãos atadas.



concordo...e até te dou um exemplo...hoje de tarde...durante o pico de chuva da "1ª vaga" ...uma das principais avenidas da cidade estava alagada....nesta avebida encontram-se serviços tais como: biblioteca municipal...IPJ...SEF...serviços hospitalares....e é também umas das avenidas q muitos estudantes fazem para chegar à Universidade..basicamente...muito movimentada...

o que aconteceu foi que nesta avenida existem muitas árvores de folha caduca....que com o vento se foram soltando...e a somar às que estavam já á muitos dias no chão..entupiram as sarjetas..resultado...não se podia transitar nessa a rua a pé....sem apanhar um belo banho de água da estrada devido à passagem dos carros....mas pior...para a atravessar...só de galochas...ou acabar com os pé alagados..que foi o meu caso...pois a altura de água era de cerca 5 a 7 cm...num raio de 2 m além dos passeios...

O IM já inha previsto queda de chuva....desde quinta feira....certamente que as autoridades competentes..camâras...bombeiros...protecção civil estavam ao corrente....mas nada se fez...

moral: a informação não deve ser só divulgada...mas também deve ser usada e aplicada...


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Uma nota, por volta das 22h na rua o ambiente estava bastante frio em Bragança. A minha estação marca 5,5ºC e 1003hpa, mas a estação do Fil marca 4,6ºC Provavelmente deve estar a nevar em Montesinho...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 23:54)

thunder-storm disse:


> concordo...e até te dou um exemplo...hoje de tarde...durante o pico de chuva da "1ª vaga" ...uma das principais avenidas da cidade estava alagada....nesta avebida encontram-se serviços tais como: biblioteca municipal...IPJ...SEF...serviços hospitalares....e é também umas das avenidas q muitos estudantes fazem para chegar à Universidade..basicamente...muito movimentada...
> 
> o que aconteceu foi que nesta avenida existem muitas árvores de folha caduca....que com o vento se foram soltando...e a somar às que estavam já á muitos dias no chão..entupiram as sarjetas..resultado...não se podia transitar nessa a rua a pé....sem apanhar um belo banho de água da estrada devido à passagem dos carros....mas pior...para a atravessar...só de galochas...ou acabar com os pé alagados..que foi o meu caso...pois a altura de água era de cerca 5 a 7 cm...num raio de 2 m além dos passeios...
> 
> ...



Sim e os serviços nunca estão em concordância uns com os outros é como se fosse uma caixa de legos em que todas as peças são diferentes umas das outras...

O problema no nosso país é que nem está habituado a grandes tempestades nem existe um padrão climático como em certos países como a França Alemanha etc nós somos muito irregulares essencialmente a nivel de pluviosidade o que leva a que as autoridades nunca estejam preparadas o leva a que nunca se estabeleçam metas anuais...Mas penso que mais tarde ou mais cedo o mais fácil é mesmo cortar as arvores  assim corta-se o mal pela raiz...

Se nem dum jardim uma cidade sabe cuidar quanto mais uma sarjeta limpar


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 23:57)

Por Melgaço o saldo final foi de 47.1mm nada mal para estrear o pluviómetro!

Neste momento estão 9.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2007 às 23:59)

Bem eu não tive muitas hipoteses de escolha... De qualquer modo decidi ir para o Tridente em Faro tirar umas fotos mas não me safei. Só se aproveitam 3 ou 4 que para já vão ficar na máquina. Não era o melhor ângulo nem o mais limpo mas escolhi a fachada leste de modo a me abrigar da borrasca tocada a vento de sudoeste. O banho foi igual a quem andasse na rua!!! Esperemos pela 2ª ronda...


----------



## Nuno (20 Nov 2007 às 00:00)

Boas noites pessoal, bem pareçe que vem ai mais da grossa 
Mais um MCS. Por volta da 1 H 2 H estará ai !











Por aqui continua a chuva muito intensa, o vento muito forte mesmo, n para de chover á 4 horas !


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 00:12)

vaga disse:


> Boas noites pessoal, bem pareçe que vem ai mais da grossa
> Mais um MCS. Por volta da 1 H 2 H estará ai !
> 
> 
> ...



Bem me parecia que ia chegar agora a 1H ou 2H da madrugada. Pois ela é rapida. E parece ser das tramadas, só que esta apanha mais o Sul. Mas nao deve ser muito forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2007 às 00:14)

Caíram *22 mm *de precipitação por aqui, nesta segunda-feira.


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Nov 2007 às 00:15)

Não sei se já leram: 

_Pelas 19h00 a chuva caiu com intensidade na zona de Lisboa. Um raio atingiu a zona do Cristo Rei, Almada, desligando a iluminação natalícia da base do monumento, inaugurada há dois dias, declarou fonte do Santuário à Lusa. A ocorrência deu-se por volta das 19.30, altura em que relâmpagos e chuva forte atingiram o concelho durante cerca de 30 minutos. _ - In Portugal Diário

As células sempre estão a entrar pela região prevista


----------



## Nuno (20 Nov 2007 às 00:16)

Não é assim tao rápida, esta a crexer á medida que avança esta a tornar.se num MCS poderoso, mas tudo agora depende da próxima actualização dos satélites e radares. Tanto pode crexer como morrer quando embater em terra! Vai apanhar um pouco de todo o sul desde Setúbal ate sagres depois começa a ir para o interior isto se ela entrar com força !


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 00:17)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Caíram *22 mm *de precipitação por aqui, nesta segunda-feira.



Tas melhor que eu, aqui só choveu 6.2mm. Agora é aguardar pela segunda vaga que vem mais para o Algarve, mas eu tenho para mim que vai haver uma terceira, alguem concorda?

Cumps


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2007 às 00:18)

Por aqui o dia termina com uns impressionantes 55,2mm
mantem-se a chuva fraca
15,7ºC
98%HR
1004hpa


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 00:19)

vaga disse:


> Não é assim tao rápida, esta a crexer á medida que avança esta a tornar.se num MCS poderoso, mas tudo agora depende da próxima actualização dos satélites e radares. Tanto pode crexer como morrer quando embater em terra! Vai apanhar um pouco de todo o sul desde Setúbal ate sagres depois começa a ir para o interior isto se ela entrar com força !



Pois agora é esperar para ver, vamos lá ver se chove mais do que ontem (Segunda).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2007 às 00:19)

FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS EN HUELVA
01:10 HORA OFICIAL DEL 20/11/2007

FENÓMENOS PREVISTOS

Fenómeno(1) - LLuvias.
                            Precipitación acumulada en una hora: 30 mm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Huelva (Aracena).
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 20/11/2007.
Hora de finalización: 10:00 hora oficial del 20/11/2007.
Probabilidad: 10%-40%.

Fenómeno(2) - Vientos.
                            Rachas máximas: 90 km/h.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Huelva.
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 20/11/2007.
Hora de finalización: 18:00 hora oficial del 20/11/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

También hay fenómenos en nivel de alerta amarillo en Huelva.

Alerta Laranja Para toda Andaluzia

Fonte: www.inm.es


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 00:20)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui o dia termina com uns impressionantes 55,2mm
> mantem-se a chuva fraca
> 15,7ºC
> 98%HR
> 1004hpa



55,2???? 

Epah ai na Madeira é que é, nao para mesmo de chover, é sempre a bombar.

Cumps


----------



## squidward (20 Nov 2007 às 00:22)

por aqui choveu torrencialmente por voltas das 21 horas e ainda fizeram 2 relampagos bem proximos daqui, e ainda falhou espontaneamente a luz.
Vamos la ver o que nos reserva esta madrugada


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2007 às 00:24)

Ai vem mais animação... está a crescer e não vai ser assim tão fraca quanto isso!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2007 às 00:29)

miguel disse:


> Ai vem mais animação... está a crescer e não vai ser assim tão fraca quanto isso!



Esta a ficar um monstro...

Venha ela!!


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 00:30)

Cuidado com a proximas duas Vagas.

Segunda Vaga:





Esta virá agora daqui a 1H/2H.

Terceira Vaga:




Esta virá durante a manha de amanha.

Cumps


----------



## Zephyros (20 Nov 2007 às 00:35)

estas iram afectar mais o sul,certo?


----------



## Nuno (20 Nov 2007 às 00:36)

Zephyros disse:


> estas iram afectar mais o sul,certo?



Correcto se n estou em erro, zona vale do tejo ate ao algarve, faro, VRSA.


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 00:37)

Zephyros disse:


> estas iram afectar mais o sul,certo?



Se os mapas tiverem certos e tudo correr bem digamos que sim, mas acho que na tua zona vais continuar a ter animação durante a madrugada.

Cumps


----------



## Zephyros (20 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

vaga disse:


> Correcto se n estou em erro, zona vale do tejo ate ao algarve, faro, VRSA.



optimo,bem aqui na nossa zona


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2007 às 00:39)

Estremoz: agora já sem chuva mas com muito vento, mesmo muito vento, sobretudo a partir da meia noite. A pressão atmosférica baixou para os 1003 hPa.

Entretanto alguns registos desta Segunda-feira (precipitação cumulada em 24 horas):


Castelo Branco (384 m) 44.0  mm
Coimbra (179 m) 33.0  mm
Evora (246 m) 31.0  mm
Vila Real (562 m) 27.0  mm
Lisbon (105 m) 21.0  mm
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 16.0  mm
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 13.2  mm
Faro (8 m) 10.0 mm

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Zephyros (20 Nov 2007 às 00:39)

CMPunk disse:


> Se os mapas tiverem certos e tudo correr bem digamos que sim, mas acho que na tua zona vais continuar a ter animação durante a madrugada.
> 
> Cumps



pena o pessoal do norte,vai chegar muito pouco por lá.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

Zephyros disse:


> estas iram afectar mais o sul,certo?



Sim esta vai passar ligeiramente mais a sul que a primeira portanto o pessoal do Algarve já pode ir esfregando as mão e metendo fita cola nos olhos para não adormecer mas a zona de grande Lisboa e Setúbal vão igualmente ser afectadas daqui a poucas horas...


----------



## Nuno (20 Nov 2007 às 00:41)

miguel disse:


> Sim esta vai passar ligeiramente mais a sul que a primeira portanto o pessoal do Algarve já pode ir esfregando as mão e metendo fita cola nos olhos para não adormecer mas a zona de grande Lisboa e Setúbal vão igualmente ser afectadas daqui a poucas horas...



Estamos cá para ver


----------



## Zephyros (20 Nov 2007 às 00:41)

deve tar um espectaculo no algarve


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Nov 2007 às 00:45)

meus amigos está a nevar em montezinho a cerca de 2 horas!


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 00:45)

isto é que é tirar a barriguinha de misérias n venham elas que nos cá estaremos para as receber.
bem pessoal vou dormir abraços a todos despeço-me com 6.8ºc 997hpa pressao e com chuva moderada
ate amanha


----------



## Zephyros (20 Nov 2007 às 00:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> meus amigos está a nevar em montezinho a cerca de 2 horas!


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 00:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> meus amigos está a nevar em montezinho a cerca de 2 horas!



a sério onde retiras-te essa informação


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Nov 2007 às 00:56)

spiritmind disse:


> a sério onde retiras-te essa informação



Tenho uns amigos que estao la e confirmaram e agua neve mas na ultima hora tem sido so neve!


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2007 às 00:56)

Essas novas nuvens, pelo menos para já, em nada são comparaveis ao SCM do final da tarde. 

Isto a avaliar por esta imagem de satélite:


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Amanhã, pelo meio dia, a zona sul deverá ser a mais afectada. Uma superfície frontal fria e um vale passando pelo Algarve


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2007 às 01:08)

Vince disse:


> Essas novas nuvens, pelo menos para já, em nada são comparaveis ao SCM do final da tarde.
> 
> Isto a avaliar por esta imagem de satélite:



Mas sempre dá para ver correr mais uns pequenos rios pela rua e ver mais uns flashes e o pessoal lá de baixo que a pouco ficou a xuxar no dedo agora vai poder ver alguma coisa ainda que não seja tanto como a primeira aqui na minha zona e arredores

16,1ºC e 1001hpa vento fraco mas  dou uma hora e pouco para aumentar aqui o vento e começar a chover moderado a forte com trovoada nas imediações


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Nov 2007 às 01:10)

Vince disse:


> Essas novas nuvens, pelo menos para já, em nada são comparaveis ao SCM do final da tarde.
> 
> Isto a avaliar por esta imagem de satélite:



Tens razão: para já. Mas pode eventualmente intensificar-se. É que, segundo se vê pelas imagens existe ainda a montante uma superfície frontal fria que se poderá juntar a esse sistema convectivo É a minha interpretação de amador.


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 01:18)

O incrivel disto tudo é que é 1 da manha e estão 19.3º.

Sera a cidade mais quente de Portugal neste momento??

Cumps


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Nov 2007 às 01:27)

Bem, malta

Será que o anticiclone volta para a semana e vem estragar tudo? Veremos. Cheira-me que este inverno vai ser seco. Espero enganar-me. Para mim até dá jeito o anticiclone, porque moro numa cidade e é chato andar à chuva, com os banhos dados pelos carros, os engarrafamentos, o caos e o nariz a pingar. O que é bom mesmo é estar assistir á chuva e à trovoada convenientemente abrigado e disfrutar do espectáculo. Mas a chuva é necessária e um inverno seco pode ser o caos. Por isso, com confusão urbana ou não, que continue a chuva e... a trovoada!

Palavra de relâmpago


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2007 às 01:30)

miguel disse:


> Mas sempre dá para ver correr mais uns pequenos rios pela rua e ver mais uns flashes e o pessoal lá de baixo que a pouco ficou a xuxar no dedo agora vai poder ver alguma coisa ainda que não seja tanto como a primeira aqui na minha zona e arredores



Por aqui houve bastante água, mas a actividade eléctrica não foi nada de especial, acabou por ser uma situação estranha, penso que quando entrou pelo litoral já vinha enfraquecida, ainda com muita água mas já sem instabilidade.







Se acompanharam,o SCM viram que foi uma longa viagem desde o norte da Madeira até aqui e sempre muito activo. 
Quem sabe se estas até agora como não estão muito activas  não tenham mais potencial ... eu sinceramente não sei...mas penso que as condições gerais de instabilidade agora já não sejam as mesmas que tivemos durante a tarde.


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 01:30)

Relâmpago disse:


> Bem, malta
> 
> Será que o anticiclone volta para a semana e vem estragar tudo? Veremos. Cheira-me que este inverno vai ser seco. Espero enganar-me. Para mim até dá jeito o anticiclone, porque moro numa cidade e é chato andar à chuva, com os banhos dados pelos carros, os engarrafamentos, o caos e o nariz a pingar. O que é bom mesmo é estar assistir á chuva e à trovoada convenientemente abrigado e disfrutar do espectáculo. Mas a chuva é necessária e um inverno seco pode ser o caos. Por isso, com confusão urbana ou não, que continue a chuva e... a trovoada!
> 
> Palavra de relâmpago



Pois é, vamos lá ver, eu ca nao tenho problemas porque moro no campo a 7km de Faro.

Mas este Dezembro acho que vai ser chuvoso.

Cumps


----------



## Maeglin (20 Nov 2007 às 02:59)

Voltou a chover bem por aqui , e 998hpa  nunca tinha tido um valor tão baixo...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 07:45)

Bons dias..

esta noite choveu imenso por aqui por volta das 3h e das 5h. mas às 5h foi mesmo quando choveu mais, o auge.

por agora nao chove mas vontade nao lhe falta. estou com a pressao nos *993hPa* e *15.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 08:19)

Por aqui noite de muita chuva  registei 23 mm até agora...

Ao todo já lá vao 42 mm só em dois dias...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 08:24)

Eu tenho *34,0 mm* de ontem e para já *35,2 mm* de hoje

Muita agua que durante a noite ia causando inundação


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 08:57)

a pressao aqui subiu para os *996hPa* e a temperatura continua a descer...


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2007 às 09:17)

Boas, por aqui a noite foi de chuva, num total desde as 0h de 23,2mm
16,3ºC
94%HR
1005hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2007 às 09:17)

Boas, por aqui chuva com muita intensidade,a partir das 8h30m,quando vimpara Faro, tive que parar nocaminho tal era a chuva que caía, quando saí de casa,omeu pluviómetro registava  26 mm( 19mm de hoje),madrugada foi de chuva forte entre as 4h30m e as 5h00m e ventosmuito fortes e ar muito quente na rua,até sabe bem. Fiquembem um bom dia a todos com muita laranja para o Algarve até às 17 horas.

Desculpem as palavras estarem juntas mas é do teclado


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2007 às 09:17)

ESTREMOZ: Madrugada com bastante chuva e vento. Agora estão 14,1 ºC e 1002 hPa.

Alguns registos de precipitação ocorridos entre as 00h00 e as 06h00 de hoje:

Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 39.0 mm  
Portalegre (590 m) 30.0 mm
Lisbon (105 m) 26.0 mm
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 23.0 mm
Montijo (11 m) 22.0 mm
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 21.0 mm
Funchal (56 m) 20.0 mm
Castelo Branco (384 m) 18.0 mm
Viseu (644 m) 14.0 mm
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 14.0 mm
Monte Real (54 m) 13.0 mm
Evora (246 m) 12.0 mm
Vila Real (562 m) 10.0 mm
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 10.0 mm
Braganca (692 m) 9.0 mm
Coimbra (179 m) 8.0 mm
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 7.0 mm
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 6.0 mm
Beja (247 m) 6.0 mm
Faro (8 m) 6.0 mm
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 5.0 mm
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 0.3 mm

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2007 às 09:18)

Bom dia
Por aqui foi uma noite calma, nada de trovoada, nada de chuva forte e nada de vento.
O facto mais curioso foi os valores da pressão atmosférica que chegou aos 9976hPa, desde que tenho registo, nunca tinha visto nada disto.
Vamos la ver as próximas horas.


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2007 às 09:24)

Satélite





Mais analise de satelite e localização de trovoadas


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2007 às 09:31)

bom dia a todos, alvorada as 5 da manhã com chuva forte e trovoada, neste momento cai mas pouca, sigo com 15ºC.
claro que com esta chuva ontem a oficina inundou se


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Nov 2007 às 09:45)

Bom dia a todos! por cá creio que não se registaram inundações, quanto muito só torrentes de água-rua-abaixo! cerca de 10º e com imensa expectativa acerca do elemento branco para os proximos dias!  
spirit, tas preparado? a serra este fds vai tar cheinha!!! de gente, é claro! creio que qualquer boa acumulação de ontem vai ser afectada pelas chuvas e nevoeiro de hoje, embora a partir de amanhã tenhamos tempo favorável à neve! e quinta então, ainda melhor !


----------



## Kraliv (20 Nov 2007 às 10:13)

Bom dia 


Finalmente vi 



*40mm* de precipitação registados desde ontem 

Temperatura Mínima 13,5ºC esta manhã a pressão atmosférica está nos 1001hPa



Espero que ainda venha mais qualquer coisa hoje.


----------



## Serrano (20 Nov 2007 às 10:17)

Neste momento já chove pouco na Covilhã, com 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem, no meu local de observação, registei a máxima mais baixa deste Outono com 7.4 graus, que foram observados já depois das 23 horas, porque durante o dia a temperatura não passou de 5.9 graus.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 10:23)

Às 5:30 o meu pc da estação como que "quinou". Neste momento só está a actualizar alguns dados 

Rajada máx de *66 KM/H* às 05:28 (estou pelo 2º dia consecutivo no 1º lugar do top rajadas do meteoclimatic )

Entre as *05:20 e 05:30 cairam quase 10 mm *de precipitação.

Neste periodo a precipitação chegou aos *144 mm/hora*

Correcção:

O software fez a conta a 2,4mm/minuto * 60 min. = 144mm/hora

A consola da estação neste minuto que choveu mais. chegou a registar *260mm/hora* 

Parecia um cenário de guerra...


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2007 às 10:25)

Em Oeiras a Pressao atingiu o valor minimo de 998.1 às 04:30.
A precipitaçao total ontem e hoje atingiu 46.6 (25.2+21.4).
TEMP minima e actual 15.1º
Actual, ceu muito carregado no quadrante SW.


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 10:30)

Boas, 

Depois de uma noite sem pregar olho cá estou para continuar a seguir estes enormes bichos que têm entrado em Portugal! Por Setúbal foi noite de S. João com muito vento e muita chuva mas mesmo muita!

Agora em Vila Franca sigo com o céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos.

Tal como disse parece que vamos ter chuvinha no fim de semana!


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2007 às 10:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Às 5:30 o meu pc da estação como que "quinou". Neste momento só está a actualizar alguns dados
> 
> Rajada máx de *66 KM/H* às 05:28 (estou pelo 2º dia consecutivo no 1º lugar do top rajadas do meteoclimatic )
> 
> ...




Parabens Hotspot pelo upgrading da sua Estaçao na rede Meteoclimatic,onde passou a ser classificada como Estaçao de Qualidade.
A localizaçao da minha nao me permite ambicionar tal cassificaçao.


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 10:35)

Boas Pessoal!!

Esta madrugada voltou  achover durante muito tempo, registei hoje 4.8mm e agora parece que vem ai muita mais chuva para o resto do dia.

De momento a pressão encontra-se nos 1003.2 mb, a temperatura ronda nos 18º e o vento sopra a 40 km/h.


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2007 às 10:38)

Ceu nublado com chuva fraca total desde as 0h: 24,4mm

satelite mais estimativa de precipitação


----------



## Kraliv (20 Nov 2007 às 11:00)

Os marafados hoje estão a molhar os pés


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2007 às 11:11)

Kraliv disse:


> Os marafados hoje estão a molhar os pés




Ai quem é o marafado aqui, bom por aqui, já estou em Olhão desde das 18 horas de ontem já registei 30 mm.falta


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 11:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Às 5:30 o meu pc da estação como que "quinou". Neste momento só está a actualizar alguns dados
> 
> Rajada máx de *66 KM/H* às 05:28 (estou pelo 2º dia consecutivo no 1º lugar do top rajadas do meteoclimatic )
> 
> ...



Esse foi o cenário de guerra que ontem de noite abalou Setúbal durante 2 horas seguidas. Tenho pena de não ter registos nem estação pois certamente dariam valores muito engraçados!


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 11:24)

Boas Pessoal!!

Aqui deixo informações vindas do IM:

Alertas e Avisos:





Alerta Laranja para Sul e para algumas regioes do Centro e tambem na Madeira, e Alerta Amarelo para 3 Distritos do Centro e Açores. Estes alertas são devidos á chuva forte que vai caindo or estas zonas, pelo Vento Forte e a Ondulação, os Açores ficam com Alerta pelas Trovoadas.

Imagem de Satelite das 10H:





Parece que a Festa hoje é apenas Para o Algarve e Alentejo. Ainda se Dirige mais bolas pequenas com percipitação.

Imagem de Radar das 10:30 H:





Nuvens bem carregadas

Cumps


----------



## Kraliv (20 Nov 2007 às 11:25)

Finalmente  consigo ver o radar do Instituto de Meteorologia








O Sul está bonito


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 11:31)

Sinceramente não percebo porquê que desde ontem os Açores estão em Alerta Amarelo com trovoadas! A unica coisa que ocorreu aqui em São Miguel durante o dia de ontem foi chuva constante e algum vento e a chuva até nem foi forte!

Agora trovoada? Aqui não vi nem ouvi nada


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 12:01)

Aqui a chuva já voltou ao ataque com o vento a acompanhar.

Imagem de Satelite das 11H:





Imagem de Radar as 11:30





É só chuva

Cumps


----------



## Mago (20 Nov 2007 às 12:15)

Ola,
Situação actual:
Temperatura 7.9°C 
Barómetro 1001hPa
Rate 0.16hPa/hr 
Precipitação (Hoje) 14mm


----------



## redragon (20 Nov 2007 às 12:17)

neste momento É O DILUVIO!!!!


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2007 às 12:26)

Por aqui céu já com abertas.


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 13:46)

> Temporal em Setúbal
> Dezenas de intervenções dos Sapadores
> 
> A Companhia de Bombeiros Sapadores de Setúbal (CBSS) foi chamada a intervir em mais de 20 ocorrências, em menos de 24 horas, devido ao temporal que se registou em Setúbal.
> ...



Fonte: Rostos Online


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 14:05)

Boas Pessoal!!

Aqui em Faro continua a chover, as vezes faz uma trovoada ou outra, ate agora ja choveu 17.2mm.

Já deu para regar as arvores e campos 

Imagem de Radar as 13:30





Dá para reparar que o Algarve tem levado com muita chuva durante o dia de hoje, e a Espanha tambem não escapa.

Imagem de Satelita das 13H:





Na bola Vermelha que fiz parece que vem mais umas nuvens carregadas de chuva, veremos se iram chegar a Faro ou se passarão ao lado.

Cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2007 às 14:05)

Por agora, está mais calmo, depois ficar sem luz devido a uma trovoada, chuva forte e muito vento, já vou com 38 mm hoje, viva a chuvae a trovoada

Aproxima-se o 2º round, depois de uma aberta.


----------



## redragon (20 Nov 2007 às 14:17)

por aqui já vão havendo algumas abertas.


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 14:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por agora, está mais calmo, depois ficar sem luz devido a uma trovoada, chuva forte e muito vento, já vou com 38 mm hoje, viva a chuvae a trovoada
> 
> Aproxima-se o 2º round, depois de uma aberta.



Ficastes sem Luz?? Lol olha eu por acaso não fikei, e por aqui nao esta nada calmo, volta a chover forte e feio. E isto ainda está longe de acabar.

Alertas e Avisos:





Novos Alertas, desta vez só em 4 Distritos de Portugal e na Madeia tambem continua o Alerta. Atenção ignorem os alertas dos Açores, se carregarem lá podem reparar que o alerta era até Sábado que passou, mais um erro do IM.

*Alerta Laranja*

*Faro:* Chuva Forte acompanhado de Trovoadas, Vento Forte e Ondulção
*Madeira:* Chuva Forte e Vento Forte

*Alerta Amarelo:*

*Beja, Évora e Portalegre:* Chuva Forte

Cumps


----------



## Serrano (20 Nov 2007 às 14:19)

Espreita o sol na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A comunicação social regional confirma a queda de neve na Serra da Estrela, mas não refere mais pormenores. Nos próximos dias existem condições para novas nevadas, até em cotas mais baixas, mas parece-me que há falta de precipitação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2007 às 14:21)

Chove copiosamente em Olhão , viva o Algarve

Já parou


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 14:30)

*Avisos do Estofex*






Storm Forecast
Valid: Wed 21 Nov 2007 06:00 to Thu 22 Nov 2007 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 20 Nov 2007 14:07
Forecaster: GATZEN

SYNOPSIS / DISCUSSION

Large high covers east Europe during the period, filled with rather dry and stable air mass. To the west, an amplified weakening trough will remain over west Europe. Warm air advection is present between both features over west Mediterranean and Germany.

The warm air mass is characterized by steep mid-level lapse rates and strong capping inversion as indicated by latest Palma De Mallorca sounding, and it is not expected that this capping will weaken significantly at first. Late in the period, approaching cold front will lead to low-level forcing, and it is not ruled out that the cap will break. Convection may be accompanied by thunder over southern France and west Mediterranean, but strong convection is not expected at this time. Near southern Franc, models suggest strong low-level convergence, but given limited low-level buoyancy and only moderate vertical wind shear, severe convection is forecast to be rather unlikely.

In the range of the trough center, cold mid-level air mass has become unstable over the warm sea surface, and thunderstorms will likely go on. With weak vertical wind shear and rather nice low-level buoyancy, waterspouts are forecast to develop. Best potential seem to exist along the west coast of the Iberian Peninsula in the morning hours on Thursday.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 14:40)

Chove forte e feio sobre o tejo.


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2007 às 14:43)

la vem ela


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 14:47)

Tenho algumas duvidas que a próxima vaga venha atingir o Algarve.

Imagem de Satelite das 14H





No que está na bola vermelha é a outra vaga que vem a caminho, e a seta cinzenta é a rota que ela está a seguir. Resumindo a segunda vaga está a ir mais para baixo, o que quer dizer que vai para Espanha e só algumas partes dessa segunda vaga irao antigir Faro, Olhão, Tavira e VRSA.

Mapa GFS





Imagem de Radar das 14H





Como vemos algumas partes do Algarve ainda levaram com muita chuva as 14H, deve ter havido algumas inudações.

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (20 Nov 2007 às 14:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Chove forte e feio sobre o tejo.



Que estranho estar a chover ai na vossa zona, é que pelo Satelite e pleo Radar não vejo nada de chuva por ai. 

Cumps


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2007 às 14:59)

tão depressa veio, como se foi neste momento ja nem pinga, mas ainda avisto alguma escuridão, vamos la a ver


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 15:00)

Aqui em Vila Franca está muito calmo mas vê-se muito nublado realmente para o lado do Tejo. Vamos ver no que dá para aqui


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 15:10)

Já pinga novamente aqui no "penico"


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2007 às 15:12)

*14:45*






http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2007 às 15:28)

Aqui no Juncal ja não cove, aliás já apareceu o sol, mas já coveu de manhã. Tá é um bocado de frio. neste momento registo 12º. 
mas aqui nnão choveu lá muito forte, situação que eu queria ver. Acho que agora só vem aguaceiros mais nada.

Acham que para a semana vem mais Chuva?


----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2007 às 15:29)

Lool. esqueci-me dos H no choveu.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 15:30)

Lindo 

*Máximo* Hoje:  17.7 °C às *05:16* 
*Mínimo* Hoje:  14.4 °C às *15:17*


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2007 às 15:34)

Chuvada brutal no Porto !!!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Nov 2007 às 15:36)

confirmadissimo chove e de que maneira!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2007 às 15:41)

Por aqui, tudo calmo. Apenas mais algumas nuvens do que no inicio da tarde


----------



## squidward (20 Nov 2007 às 16:00)

por aqui ja começa a aparecer o ceu azul


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2007 às 16:42)

Por aqui choveu moderadamente cerca de meia-hora, agora voltou às abertas.
O pessoal do Algarve é que está de barriga cheia


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 16:44)

squidward disse:


> por aqui ja começa a aparecer o ceu azul



Pois o céu aqui tambem ja começa a ficar azul.. para Oeste ta limpo, para Este ta coberto..


----------



## GFVB (20 Nov 2007 às 16:46)

Aqui em Alcabideche o céu está a ficar com muito boas abertas. Não sei é nada na minha zona de residência (Costa da Caparica)... Se alguém souber...
Um abraço!


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2007 às 17:18)

Bgc disse:


> Chuvada brutal no Porto !!!!!



Podes crer aqui do outro lado do Rio Douro tambem choveu forte por volta da 15horas mas depois fui para as aulas e nao reparei se tava a chover mais.
Temp:13,7ºC


----------



## Snow (20 Nov 2007 às 17:37)

Que venha agora a frente fria com , para vestir as nossas serras de branco


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 17:50)

Por aqui agora o céu está a limpar...a chuva já lá vai.

Ao todo hoje cairam por aqui 24 mm  

Agora a pressão está a subir 1003hpa e a temperatura a descer 13.5ºC já cheguei á minha mínima


----------



## Henrique (20 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

GFVB o céu por aqui tambem limpou depois de uma chuva fraca.
Aquelas nuvenzinhas veem por ai a baixo????  :P
Adoro aquele tempo, ora chuvada, ora sol, ora chuvada, ora sol. XD


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2007 às 21:08)

Boas, 
Por aqui mantem-se o alertas amarelo para chuva e vento forte.
Por agora ceu pouco nublado 3/8

Vamos a contas
O mau tempo não afectou todos de igual forma, para termos uma ideia mesmo que de leve da realidade da região de cada membro e da maneira como aí chegou o mau tempo, podemos comparar alguns valores destes últimos dias. 
Sugiro a precipitação acumulada dos últimos dias, e a rajada máxima ou média do vento para quem tiver anemometro.

Começo pelos dados que possuo dos últimos dias, apenas de precipitação acumulada ate às 21h de hoje: 140,2mm.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2007 às 21:12)

Este episódio foi muito pouco generoso por aqui, esperava bem mais. Uma vez mais esta foi das zonas onde caiu menos chuva no país, contrastando com a meseta castelhana aqui ao lado onde caiu bem mais, quando normalmente costuma ser ao contrário. Enfim, 14,1 mm ontem e 10,5 mm hoje. Amanhã deve cair um pouco mais e depois voltamos ao mesmo...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 21:25)

Fil disse:


> Este episódio foi muito pouco generoso por aqui, esperava bem mais. Uma vez mais esta foi das zonas onde caiu menos chuva no país, contrastando com a meseta castelhana aqui ao lado onde caiu bem mais, quando normalmente costuma ser ao contrário. Enfim, 14,1 mm ontem e 10,5 mm hoje. Amanhã deve cair um pouco mais e depois voltamos ao mesmo...



por aí e por aqui tambem... eu estava a espera de mais actividade...

aqui so cairam 40mm mais ou menos... e o previsto pelos modelos nesta zona era entre 50 e 100mm


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 21:27)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> por aí e por aqui tambem... eu estava a espera de mais actividade...
> 
> aqui so cairam 40mm mais ou menos... e o previsto pelos modelos nesta zona era entre 50 e 100mm



Sim entre ontem e hoje cairam 43 mm  aqui por Queluz.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2007 às 21:29)

Mesmo que o GFS prevesse mais, 43 mm em tão pouco tempo é uma boa quantidade!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Nov 2007 às 21:30)

Fil disse:


> Mesmo que o GFS prevesse mais, 43 mm em tão pouco tempo é uma boa quantidade!



é mais ou menos...

hoje so choveu ate as 8h da manha mais ou menos... o resto do dia nao caiu nem uma pinga...

é claro que sempre é melhor que nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 21:33)

Fil disse:


> Mesmo que o GFS prevesse mais, 43 mm em tão pouco tempo é uma boa quantidade!



Podes crer mas mesmo assim precisamos de mais 300 mm por todo o país para que os solos fiquem ensopados e os rios começem a encher.


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Nov 2007 às 21:53)

Sim, mas temos que ter em conta que choveu menos onde fazia mais falta...(Bragança, p.exemplo...)


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 22:22)

Em jeito de resumo,

Este episódio entre ontem e hoje deixou no meu pluviometro *70,2 mm*

A pressão mínima foi *997,8 hpa*

Rajada máxima *66 km/h*

Venha mais...


----------



## Senador (20 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

Neste momento ceu pouco nublado (2/8) e nevoeiro:

Temperatura: *6.9ºC*
Ponto de Orvalho: *5.7ºC*
Humidade: *92%*
Prec. ultimas 24h: *10.3 mm*


----------



## storm (20 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

Boas,
Aqui pelo Bombarral, de manha a chuva alternava entre moderada e fraca (mais vezes fraca).
De tarde choveu entre as 17 horas e as 20 horas.

Tenho de arranjar um pluviometro para ver quantos milímetros caiem 

Cumps,


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

Bem hoje por motivos profissionais estive na serra de tavira. Chuvada a espaços tremenda, iniciando pelas 9 da manhã e aliviando a partir da 4 da tarde, quando a frente avançou para a andaluzia. Dariam fotos extraordinárias não fosse a máquina ainda não ter recuperado da borrasca de ontem. Boa rega em geral para a nação algarvia.


----------



## Senador (20 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

Ainda faltam vir 20 litros aqui para cima  e com esta temperatura não sei não... a cota vai andar baixa durante a noite... neste momento tenho *6.8ºC e 92% HR*. Tou a 90 metros (msl) no vale do Rio Homem, perto do Gerês.


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2007 às 23:17)

Ta a chover


----------



## CMSAFF (20 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

Agreste foste ao Cachopo? Já agora senão for inconveniente que profissão exerces?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

A depressão está a crescer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2007 às 01:08)

Neste dia, 20 de Novembro, caíram *35 mm *de precipitação por aqui.
Neste momento, estão *9,8 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## manchester (21 Nov 2007 às 09:22)

Autêntico dilúvio na região do Porto


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2007 às 09:44)

Na regiao de Gaia-Porto tem havido aguaceiro muito forte


----------



## GFVB (21 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

Olá a todos!

Cheguei agora a alcabideche e está o céu bastante descoberto, no entanto há sempre uma ou outra nuvem que faz um aguaceiro, nunca tapando o sol que para mim, é uma imagem muito bonita!

Henrique obrigado pela info de ontem, mas já não tive tempo de responder aqui no trabalho!

Um abraço a todos!!!


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 09:56)

Dilúvio na Madeira
entre as 8h30 e as 9h30 caiu chuva forte contínua num total de 38,5mm


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 10:01)

Hoje ainda vai ser um dia de alguns aguaceiros...deves em quando lá aparecem um conjunto de nuvens que largam umas litradas agua em poucos minutos sao umas especie de avioes bombardeiros...


----------



## rufer (21 Nov 2007 às 11:09)

Por aqui neste momento céu praticamente limpo.O nevoeiro está finalmente a levantar, depois de toda a manhã estar bastante cerrado.


----------



## Henrique (21 Nov 2007 às 11:29)

Assim é que eu gosto do tempo 
Ver a nuvem a chegar, ver o que tem para ofrecer e depois passa à proxima com boas abertas :P...uma granizada é que era! Ja tenho saudades ^^
A depressão la vai descendo, a meio da tarde ja se devem sentir os primeiros aguaceiros fortes aqui por lisboa


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 12:00)

Boas, por aqui batidos todos os recordes de precipitação diária desde o início do ano. Hoje desde as 8h até às 11h deu  60,2mm/m2. Em apenas três horas!! 
Segundo os critérios do IM dos alertas, seria situação para alerta vermelho!


----------



## RMira (21 Nov 2007 às 12:54)

Choveu torrencialmente em Vila Franca nos últimos 5 minutos!!! Que aguaceiro!


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2007 às 13:33)

por aqui ja nao chove desde ontem de manhã


----------



## rufer (21 Nov 2007 às 13:37)

Por aqui neste momento céu parcialmente nublado. Ainda não choveu, mas é possível que aconteça.


----------



## Henrique (21 Nov 2007 às 13:52)

Pois por aqui tambem não chuveu..tou à espera de alguma calvus que me faça essa vontade


----------



## Serrano (21 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Um ou outro aguaceiro fraco na Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a mínima desta noite cifrou-se em 2.5 graus.


----------



## migueltejo (21 Nov 2007 às 14:05)

Boas tardes,aqui por Marinhais a temperatura esta nos 18 graus com 76% humidade e céu com algumas nuvens e o sol a espreitar,ja deu pra notar que as chuvadas ja foram pra outras paragens ,fogo agora ke ja tava a gostar das


----------



## CMSAFF (21 Nov 2007 às 14:12)

Ceu de um modo geral limpo com alguma neblosidade pontual. 19ºC de temperatura (14h)


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 14:34)

Por aqui céu cada vez mais nublado aqui ficam umas fotos para ilucidar o estado do céu por aqui.


----------



## Henrique (21 Nov 2007 às 15:36)

Ums cumulozitos. Pois por aqui tambem eles andam, tou a ver uma calvus la ao fundo ma acho que nao vem para aqui .
Continua sem chover bah!


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Nov 2007 às 15:48)

Esta noite/madrugada ainda vamos ter chuva no norte e centro, não é? Quem vai gostar são os Finlandeses que jogam com Portugal no Dragão. 
 Depois, puff! acabou-se, talvez mais uns aguaceiros amanhã e alguma chuva no Algarve no fim-de-semana mas de resto voltamos ao costume dos últimos tempos ou seja uma granda seca...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2007 às 16:12)

*Rog* tens alguma ideia da quantidade de chuva que tem caido na Madeira nos ultimos dias !!
Parece-me que deve ter chovido para cima de 160 mm nestes ultimos dias !!

E aqui em Portugal alguém tens alguma ideia !!

Ainda deve estar a cerca de 50% do normal para o mês, não ???


----------



## CMPunk (21 Nov 2007 às 16:34)

Boas Pessoal!!

Bem aqui já acalmou tudo desde ontem!!

No total choveu 24mm, já foi bom.

Mas parece que vamos ter muita chuva este fim de semana.

Cumps


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 16:39)

Aurélio disse:


> *Rog* tens alguma ideia da quantidade de chuva que tem caido na Madeira nos ultimos dias !!
> Parece-me que deve ter chovido para cima de 160 mm nestes ultimos dias !!
> 
> E aqui em Portugal alguém tens alguma ideia !!
> ...



Boas Aurélio,
Nos últimos dias a precipitação acumulada aqui no Norte da Madeira é de *203,8mm*.
Hoje como referi anteriormente, a precipitação foi muito intensa durante a manhã, com um total só de hoje até ao momento: *63,6mm*.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 16:53)

boas

aqui por queluz esta agora a chover


----------



## CMPunk (21 Nov 2007 às 17:42)

Rog disse:


> Boas Aurélio,
> Nos últimos dias a precipitação acumulada aqui no Norte da Madeira é de *203,8mm*.
> Hoje como referi anteriormente, a precipitação foi muito intensa durante a manhã, com um total só de hoje até ao momento: *63,6mm*.



O tempo ai deve tar mais calmo nao??

Como eu nao veju nenhum alerta no IM, realmente o Im as vezes tenm umas pervisoes mesmo erradas.

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 17:44)

O sarampo no radar está-se a intenseficar...


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2007 às 19:06)

Bem por aqui, por volta das 09h50, quando ia pa escola a espera do autocarro ( nao ha abrigo na paragem )começou a dar umas pinguinhas so que depois o (Sao Pedro abriu mais a torneira) e havia chova torrencial as ruas pareciam rios e por breves instantes caiu granizo, entao resolvi vir para casa mudar de roupa pois tinha as calças molhadas pelo joelho o casaco tinha um peso brutal e as sapatinhas estavam encharcadas.... Fiquei supreendido porque nao estava a espera que chove torrencialmente


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 19:17)

e volta a chover aqui por Queluz...


----------



## Luis Rosa (21 Nov 2007 às 19:24)

Duas fotos de ontem (20/11/07, 11h40), quando no aeroporto de Faro se sentiu o pior da tempestade:

A estação de serviço na rotunda do aeroporto






No aeroporto





Luis


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2007 às 20:02)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Duas fotos de ontem (20/11/07, 11h40), quando no aeroporto de Faro se sentiu o pior da tempestade:
> 
> A estação de serviço na rotunda do aeroporto
> 
> ...




Grande borrasca luis! Bons instantâneos...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 20:14)

Bem o ceu por aqui encontra.se neste estado:





ja parou de chover, apenas uns aguaceiros...

a pressao está nos *1004hPa* e estou com *13.2ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2007 às 20:27)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Bem o ceu por aqui encontra.se neste estado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está muito interessante o céu por aí


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 20:32)

Dan disse:


> Está muito interessante o céu por aí



ya 

esta uma noite agradavel, fresquinha


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:25)

CMPunk disse:


> O tempo ai deve tar mais calmo nao??
> 
> Como eu nao veju nenhum alerta no IM, realmente o Im as vezes tenm umas pervisoes mesmo erradas.
> 
> Cumps



Sim muito mais calmo... céu limpo até!
Os alertas foram bem colocados nestes dias, apenas a situação de hoje teve o problema de ser muito localizado e de dificil detecção por satélite, daí penso, a ausência de aviso do IM.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu cada vez mais nublado aqui ficam umas fotos para ilucidar o estado do céu por aqui.


Pelo menos o céu no horizonte nessa última foto mostra diversos cumulos ja numa fase avançada como castellanus ou congestus... pena é que estas "procissões" por vezes passem ao largo e não deixem nada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

Boas! À vinda para Sintra mesmo à chegada vi relampagos a Oeste, provavelmente a descarregar no mar!

Maldito AA, lá vem ele outra vez, sabe Deus até quando...


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:32)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Duas fotos de ontem (20/11/07, 11h40), quando no aeroporto de Faro se sentiu o pior da tempestade:
> 
> 
> No aeroporto
> ...



Realmente nesta nota-se a intensidade da chuva nos terraços e o vento nas bandeiras...
Não deve ser muito interessante viajar com estas condições... por vezes até existe melhora no aeroporto, e permite os aviões levantar, mas depois no ar por vezes sente-se bem a turbulência...


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas! À vinda para Sintra mesmo à chegada vi relampagos a Oeste, provavelmente a descarregar no mar!
> 
> Maldito AA, lá vem ele outra vez, sabe Deus até quando...



O anticiclone em si não é o problema, ele acaba sempre por andar no Atlântico mais moribundo ou mais intenso, o problema é a sua localização...

Curiosamente o AA bem posicionado sobre os Açores permite bastante precipitação na Madeira, já se ele estiver mais a leste a Norte de Portugal a situação é mais complicada...

Outro dado é que apesar da fama, os Açores acabam sempre por levar mais precipitação ao longo do ano do que o resto do país... apesar do Anticiclone!


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 21:38)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Bem o ceu por aqui encontra.se neste estado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A foto ficou interessante, gostei do detalhe e cor com que que ficou as nuvens, apesar de já estar a ficar noite.
Pela imagem, pelo menos parece que promete mais alguma coisa de precipitação.. ou quem sabe alguma trovoada...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 21:53)

Pessoal de Lisboa ainda vamos ter 1 mm hoje  mais 1 hora no máximo e tá cá.


----------



## Henrique (21 Nov 2007 às 22:11)

E parece estar a desenvolver ligeiramente.
Relampagos ainda nao vi nenhum 
Ta frio!!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2007 às 22:16)

Resumo do dia de ontem:

*Alentejo: Chuva e vento fortes deixam rasto de destruição
Freguesia devastada * 

 Os ventos fortes e a chuva causaram estragos no Alentejo 
Casas destelhadas, árvores arrancadas, gruas tombadas e animais mortos, são algumas das consequências da tromba de água, acompanhada por ventos fortes, que na madrugada de ontem atingiu a freguesia de Urra, em Portalegre. Um cenário de mau tempo que se estendeu a Lisboa e ao resto do País.

"Isto parecia um tornado. Temos tudo revolto, mas ainda não sabemos contabilizar os prejuízos. Agora é pôr mãos à obra”, disse João Janeiro, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Urra. E outras das preocupações do autarca são os prejuízos agrícolas: vinhas e pomares arrasados. O mau tempo provocou, ainda no Alentejo, 20 inundações e queda de árvores.

Também em Lisboa a chuva e o vento voltaram a marcar a madrugada e manhã. Bombeiros e Protecção Civil receberam 188 pedidos de auxílio, entre as 20h00 de segunda-feira e as 06h30 de ontem, a maioria por inundações domésticas, algerozes entupidos e lençóis de água.
Os Sapadores receberam 194 pedidos de ajuda por infiltrações e quedas de árvores. O pico registou-se às 03h00 – mais de 100 chamadas em 45 minutos. No Terreiro do Paço, a passagem subterrânea que liga a estação fluvial à Praça do Comércio através do túnel do metro ficou alagada e foi encerrada. E algumas das principais vias da capital também estiveram condicionadas. 
Houve necessidade de cortar o trânsito no Eixo Norte-Sul, sobre o viaduto de Sete Rios, no túnel da Avenida João XXI e na Avenida D. João II, no Parque das Nações. E, pelas 05h00, na Azinhaga da Cidade, no acesso à 2.ª Circular, deu-se uma derrocada de terras e pedras que cortou a circulação. O trânsito só foi reaberto pouco depois das 07h00. 

MAU TEMPO

MAÇÃO

Um pinheiro caiu numa catenária em Barca da Amieira, provocando o corte da circulação na Linha da Beira Baixa durante quatro horas.

ALGARVE

Ventos fortes provocaram a queda de árvores em várias localidades. Três acidentes na A22. Barra de Faro encerrada a barcos com menos de 10 metros. 

CORUCHE

Rajadas de vento arrancaram os telhados de duas habitações e a cobertura de uma vacaria.

MADEIRA

Árvore caiu em cima de uma viatura e destruiu cabos de alta tensão. Derrocadas obrigaram ao corte de várias estradas.

ALMADA

O acesso à Ponte 25 de Abril esteve condicionado durante a manhã por causa da lama trazida pela enxurrada.

SINTRA

A chuva forte alagou os campos de golfe do Pestana Resort, provocando o cancelamento de um torneio internacional.  

Fonte: Correio da Manhã

A ondulação esteve alta ontem com picos que chegou a 7 metros em Faro


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2007 às 22:27)

Boas. Este episódio está quase a acabar, vem aí o "bom tempo" 

Por cá recolhi no dia de hoje uns "impressionantes" 0,8 mm, sendo que o GFS previa mais de 10 mm. Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 7,1ºC. A ver se cai mais alguma coisa durante a noite...

Belas fotos pessoal


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Este episódio está quase a acabar, vem aí o "bom tempo"
> 
> Por cá recolhi no dia de hoje uns "impressionantes" 0,8 mm, sendo que o GFS previa mais de 10 mm. Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 7,1ºC.
> 
> Belas fotos pessoal



vem aí o bom tempo.. mais ou menos porque em principio acaba a chuva mas vem algum frio


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

Rog disse:


> Boas Aurélio,
> Nos últimos dias a precipitação acumulada aqui no Norte da Madeira é de *203,8mm*.
> Hoje como referi anteriormente, a precipitação foi muito intensa durante a manhã, com um total só de hoje até ao momento: *63,6mm*.





Impressionante!!


Por Braga foram caindo alguns aguaceiros durante todo o dia.
Neste momento chove moderadamente. 

Temperatura 10,3ºC


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2007 às 22:40)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Duas fotos de ontem (20/11/07, 11h40), quando no aeroporto de Faro se sentiu o pior da tempestade:
> 
> No aeroporto
> 
> ...





Foi cancelado/adiado algum voo?? Não tenho grandes conhecimentos sobre aviação mas parece-me muito intensa essa chuvada para levantar um avião...




.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

Minho disse:


> Foi cancelado/adiado algum voo?? Não tenho grandes conhecimentos sobre aviação mas parece-me muito intensa essa chuvada para levantar um avião...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nessa altura o meu pluviómetro registou 19 mm em 1 hora,mas estou a 15 kms do aeroporto nessa altura não ouvi nenhum avião quando está sudoeste eles passam mesmo por cima do prédio onde moro, para aterrarem


----------



## Luis Rosa (21 Nov 2007 às 23:07)

Minho disse:


> Foi cancelado/adiado algum voo?? Não tenho grandes conhecimentos sobre aviação mas parece-me muito intensa essa chuvada para levantar um avião...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Não porque nesta altura não houveram movimentos de aviões, foram "apenas" 15 minutos de tempestade muito violenta. Pior que a chuva é o vento, que soprando em rajadas pode destabilizar o comportamento de um avião, e a baixa altitude isso pode ser perigoso.

Luis


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

Radar 22:30.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 23:13)

Vince disse:


> Radar 22:30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois amigo Vince aqui está a começar a chover 

O vento já a está a puxar...


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2007 às 23:25)

Vince disse:


> Radar 22:30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linha interessante, no entanto o DEA do meteo não mostra grande actividade eléctrica. A ultima actualização é das 21h. É pena mas não deve dar hipotese para fotografar. Nos algarves temos de momento aguaceiros dispersos e fracos... Existem notícias em Espanha na zona de Sevilha onde os "Arroyos" alagaram tudo e um "alcalde" declarou zona de desastre...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

Pronto já passou por aqui agora vai continuar a sua rota para o inteirior 

Registei 1 mm e ainda piga devo registar 2 mm no máximo dos máximos não espero mais chuva esta noite.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2007 às 00:26)

Boa noite a todos! por Setubal ainda não chove mas já não falta muito...




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

PS: Gostei muito da tua foto J.Crisóstomo 

Abraços


----------



## mocha (22 Nov 2007 às 09:49)

bom dia a todos, caiu uma carga as 5.30 aqui
neste momento ceu pouco nublado, uma ou outra nuvem, sigo com 14ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 11:24)

Consequências do mau tempo de ontem:

Pedregulho cai em cima de uma casa










> Uma família correu perigo de vida quando um pedregulho de várias toneladas caiu sobre a residência, na Segunda Travessa da Ribeira de João Gomes, uma das transversais da Rua Visconde Cacongo que liga à Rua Dr. Pestana Júnior (Ribeira de João Gomes).O pedregulho desprendeu-se de uns terrenos a montante da casa, deslizou mais de uma dezena de metros antes de cair “literalmente” no interior da cozinha, destruindo armários, electrodomésticos e todos os utensílios que ali estavam. A senhora que se encontrava segundos antes naquela dependência escapou “milagrosamente” porque nesse momento foi chamada por um familiar para se deslocar à sala. Eram precisamente 20.15 horas quando a pedra com mais de um metro de comprimento, pesando toneladas, perfurou o terraço e tombou naquela que era a cozinha da residência pois tudo ficou destruído.O pedregulho que caiu na moradia desprendeu-se de uma rocha que faz parede com os terrenos e uma outra propriedade privada. Com efeito, outras pedras de dimensões preocupantes também se partiram e ficaram soltas no terreno, uma delas em perigo de “correr” para cima da mesma casa.Os bombeiros (BMF) deslocaram uma equipa para o local na hora da ocorrência mas os serviços de sustentação dos pedregulhos ficaram para a manhã do dia seguinte através dos serviços camarários. Uma medida que foi contestada por um dos familiares lesados já que, na opinião deste, a pedra que ameaçava a residência, imobilizada na berma daqueles terrenos com uma inclinação acentuada, deveria ter sido sustida nessa mesma noite. Isto, atendendo ao facto das condições atmosférias não serem as melhores com as previsões de chuvas. Justificou que, por essa razão, as pessoas tiveram que abandonar a casa e dormir noutro sítio.Ontem de manhã, responsáveis da autarquia estiveram no local e, através do departamento de obras, providenciaram todas as medidas necessárias para garantir segurança àquela família, dando início aos trabalhos de remoção do pedregulho que caiu na residência.Os prejuízos são elevados, registando a destruição de um muro, da laje e do recheio da cozinha, mas até ao momento a família não sabia ainda a quem pedir responsabilidades sobre a ocorrência. As causas que motivaram o desprendimento daquelas pedras ficaram para os técnicos averiguar. Entretanto, foi constatado no local diversas raízes de árvores e de plantas a se infiltrarem na rocha, facto que, para além das intensas chuvas, poderá ter contribuído para o deslocamento e desprendimento daquelas pedras.A PSP registou os factos no local.



Fontes: 
Jornal da Madeira
DN Madeira


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 12:48)

Participei num projecto na Madeira (passeio marítimo da Praia Formosa) em que as equipas de engenheiros exigiram, para garantir a segurança das pessoas, uma estabilização violentíssima das arribas, com ancoragens de muitos metros em ferro e cimento, redes metálicas e betão projectado... A obra de arte do costume! No fim do processo, fica a pergunta: vale a pena gastar milhões para poder levar turistas a passear à beira-mar, encostados às arribas, se depois temos que gastar mais milhões para dar cabo da paisagem, destruindo o aspecto natural das mesmas arribas que suscitaram o interesse em construir o dito passeio marítimo? Se a moda dos passeios marítimos é para ir em frente, façam-se "obras mínimas" (tipo plataforma transitável que aproveite a rocha quando possível) e coloque-se nos acessos um sinal muito evidente de perigo de queda de rochas... Passa pela cabeça de alguém que passear na base de arribas seja menos perigoso do que andar por trilhos de montanha ou fazer escalada?

Pelo que pude conhecer da Madeira, neste e noutros projectos, sei que o cenário bonito das encostas esconde muitas situações como a que foi noticiada. Acho imensa piada (num sentido indignado da expressão) que as pessas, depois de acontecer o que era previsível que acontecesse, venham pedir contas à câmara municipal, exigir intervenções na hora e, quem sabe, ainda choramingar que devem ser indemnizadas por prejuízos no seu património. Pelo contrário, o valor desse imóvel já deveria ser, de origem, descontado do risco, quando existisse, decorrente da sua implantação! Assim, talvez se construisse menos e de forma mais racional no país...



Rog disse:


> Consequências do mau tempo de ontem:
> 
> Pedregulho cai em cima de uma casa
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2007 às 17:02)

Bem, este último post do adiabático escrito há umas horas tornou-se cruelmente actual.

Está a dar na rádio TSF a noticia de uma derrocada grave num estaleiro de  obras do grupo Tâmega na zona oeste da freguesia S.Martinho, Funchal e há para já dois mortos a lamentar. Várias viaturas estão danificadas ou soterradas.


----------



## Hawk (22 Nov 2007 às 19:49)

adiabático disse:


> Participei num projecto na Madeira (passeio marítimo da Praia Formosa) em que as equipas de engenheiros exigiram, para garantir a segurança das pessoas, uma estabilização violentíssima das arribas, com ancoragens de muitos metros em ferro e cimento, redes metálicas e betão projectado... A obra de arte do costume! No fim do processo, fica a pergunta: vale a pena gastar milhões para poder levar possível) e coloque-se nos acessos um sinal muito evidente de perigo de queda de rochas... Passa pela cabeça de alguém que passear na base de arribas seja menos perigoso do que andar por trilhos de montanha ou fazer escalada?
> 
> Pelo que pude conhecer da Madeira, neste e noutros projectos, sei que o cenário bonito das encostas esconde muitas situações como a que foi turistas a passear à beira-mar, encostados às arribas, se depois temos que gastar mais milhões para dar cabo da paisagem, destruindo o aspecto natural das mesmas arribas que suscitaram o interesse em construir o dito passeio marítimo? Se a moda dos passeios marítimos é para ir em frente, façam-se "obras mínimas" (tipo plataforma transitável que aproveite a rocha quando noticiada. Acho imensa piada (num sentido indignado da expressão) que as pessas, depois de acontecer o que era previsível que acontecesse, venham pedir contas à câmara municipal, exigir intervenções na hora e, quem sabe, ainda choramingar que devem ser indemnizadas por prejuízos no seu património. Pelo contrário, o valor desse imóvel já deveria ser, de origem, descontado do risco, quando existisse, decorrente da sua implantação! Assim, talvez se construisse menos e de forma mais racional no país...





Não é uma situação que se possa dizer que seja "o preço do progresso". Ainda conheci e vivi na "Madeira antiga" durante alguns anos, onde as grandes obras ainda nem estavam planeadas, e este tipo de situação era recorrente. Fruto da orografia da ilha, foi necessário construir estradas por entre escarpas para ter acesso a determinadas localidades. Naturalmente que com alguns incêndios no Verão e estas mini-tempestades de Inverno pouco tempo depois, as falésias tendem a ceder encerrando assim as estradas.

Recordo que ainda a semana passada tiveram 27º no Funchal e registaram-se alguns incêndios. O mau tempo que se fez sentir nos último 3 ou 4 dias foi um rastilho para a tragédia.


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Vince disse:


> Bem, este último post do adiabático escrito há umas horas tornou-se cruelmente actual.
> 
> Está a dar na rádio TSF a noticia de uma derrocada grave num estaleiro de  obras do grupo Tâmega na zona oeste da freguesia S.Martinho, Funchal e há para já dois mortos a lamentar. Várias viaturas estão danificadas ou soterradas.



Situação complicada, as chuvas intensas que se registaram nos últimos dias deixaram algumas encostas em situação crítica... esta acabou por ceder e causar a tragédia. 
Aqui ficam algumas fotos do DN - Madeira (http://www.dnoticias.pt)
2 mortos e cerca de 20 carros esmagados...































(Uma pequena discrição do sucedido)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 22:30)

E eu a pensar que tinham sido uma ou duas pedras


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

O lado negro do "mau tempo"...


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

Bem, foi uma deslize de terras impressionante. No meio do azar menos mal que não foi numa área habitacional se não a tragédia teria sido bem pior...


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 00:10)

Foi um violento desabamento, os blocos são enormes 
Não seria uma área com um risco demasiado elevado para permitir construções na base da vertente?


----------

